# Piratenpartei(en)

## the_easterbunny

Hallo,

nach dem schwedischen Vorbild gibts nun jetzt auch eine österreichische Piraten Partei (und in Deutschland steht die Gründung bevor).

Die Ziele sind meiner Ansicht nach im speziellen für Open-Sourcler interessant (Software Patente und so).

Also helft mit, 2600 Unterschriften werden benötigt:

http://ppoe.or.at/

*edit - Think4UrS11* Titel geändert, war 'Piraten Partei Österreichs'Last edited by the_easterbunny on Fri Aug 04, 2006 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, hier mal ganz unparteiisch (schreibt man das jetzt mit doppel i?  :Wink: ) folgende Adresse in den Raum geworfen: http://piratenpartei.de/

----------

## oscarwild

Hm... interessant!

Wie ist Eure Einschätzung - ist das nur eine "Spaßpartei" (wie z.B. die APPD), oder hat das ganze einen ernsthaften Hintergrund? In letzterem Falle müsste man sich das ganze mal wirklich näher ansehen...

----------

## the_easterbunny

Also so wie ich das sehe, hat das Ganze einen ernsthaften Hintergrund. 

Realistischerweise muss man natürlich sagen, dass diese Partei bei der Österreichischen NRW natürlich nicht sofort was besonderes reißen wird, aber das Hauptziel dieser Partei(en) ist ja, international eine Art Gegenpol zu den ständigen Befürwortern von Überwachung, Kriminalisierung und Einschränkung von Computernutzern zu schaffen, und dazu muss man mal klein anfangen. 

Wobei erwähnt werden sollte, das dem schwedischen Ableger bzw. dem "Gründer" dieser Bewegung bereits ein Einzug in den Nationalrat prophezeit wird.

Ich jedenfalls werde diese Partei unterstützen, auch wenn die Informationen und das "Wahlprogramm" derzeit noch etwas spärlich sind. Aber eine Unterstützungserklärung bedeutet ja nicht, das die Partei auch gewählt werden muss.

----------

## michael3

Ich habe auch schon die Unterstützungserklärung unterschrieben! Macht auch mit!

----------

## xraver

äh, muss ich mir jetzt Politik-Geschwafel auch in diesem Forum reinzihen?

Für mich ist der Thread spam! Wer sich dafür interessiert hat/wird seinen Weg zur "Partei" aleine finden.

Wer was machen möchte ; http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=70

Frohes Fest!

----------

## blu3bird

Wer in 4 Monate alten Threads rumwühlt muss sich so einiges reinziehen  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag nichts besseres zu tun, als alte Threads rauszusuchen und sich darüber zu beschweren. Genial!   :Wink:  Man kann sich hier eher über die immer wiederkehrenden Threads aka "Ich bin zu faul zum suchen und mach mal lieber einen Thread auf" aufregen.

Zudem empfinde ich solche Threads eher als gute Information in einer wichtigen Sache. "Gentoo vs. SuSE"-Threads sind nutzlos und Spam bzw. geflame.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag nichts besseres zu tun, als alte Threads rauszusuchen und sich darüber zu beschweren. Genial!  

 

Hat er gar nicht. Ampheus hat den Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526779.html erstellt, ich habe dort auf den DUP hingewiesen und xraver wird deshalb wohl in diesen Thread seinen Kommentar reingepflanzt haben  :Wink:  Also alles halb so wild!

Frohe Weihnachten

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

Und bevor dieser Thread jetzt in Richtung Vorratsdatenspeicherung abgleitet der kleine Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in Richtung min. eines anderen Threads zum Thema ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434800.html

Threadtitel etwas allgemeiner gestaltet, siehe erster Post

----------

## xraver

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Am ersten Weihnachtsfeiertag nichts besseres zu tun, als alte Threads rauszusuchen und sich darüber zu beschweren. Genial!   
> 
> Hat er gar nicht. Ampheus hat den Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526779.html erstellt, ich habe dort auf den DUP hingewiesen und xraver wird deshalb wohl in diesen Thread seinen Kommentar reingepflanzt haben  Also alles halb so wild!
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten
> ...

 

Stimmt!

Genau so war es. Und wenns kein DUP gibt dann kann ich auch in 10Jahren alten Threads meine Meinung kund tun.

Denn das ist ja das schöne an Foren - ich kann mich zeitunabhängig an Diskusionen anschliessen. Für "Echtzeit-Diskusionen" nutzt man eben Chatś wie IRC.

Sorry für OT.

----------

## Ampheus

So nach langer abstinenz hier im Forum schreib ich auch mal wieder was und wärm' dabei direkt wieder einen alten thread auf  :Wink: 

Die Europawahl kann als mehr als erfolgreich bezeichnet werden. In Deutschland sind es 0,9%. Das hört sich zwar wenig an, aber diese Partei ist jung und hat jetzt die Möglichkeit, eine Wahlkostenrückerstattung zu bekommen, da sie die 0,5%-Hürde geschafft haben. Weiter so!

In Schweden sieht die Sache noch viel rosiger aus. Hier sind es ganze 7,1%, welche sich für die Flagge mit dem Totenschädel entschieden haben. Glückwunsch!

Was die Piraten allerdings noch benötigen, sind Unterschriften für die Zulassung zu vielen Landtagswahlen und zur Bundestagswahl. Man kann sich die Formulare einfach ausdrucken und ausfüllen. In NRW fehlen beispielsweise nur noch 256 Unterschriften bis zur Zulassung zu den Landtagswahlen. Näheres zu den benötigten Unterschriften und Unterstützungsformulare hier: ich.waehlepiraten.de

Einen schönen Montag wünsch ich euch allen. Ich geh nun mit gehisster Flagge in den Urlaub  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Ich stehe dem sehr kritisch gegenüber. Einige Ziele, die die Piratendatei vertritt, finde ich durchaus sinnvoll - aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass sie davon ab einfach zu viele Defizite in anderen, wichtigeren Bereichen haben.

----------

## think4urs11

Diese Defizite hatten die Grünen anfangs auch.

Trotzdem waren die Themen derer die sich damals angenommen hatten zum damaligen (heute auch noch) richtig und wichtig.

Es wird niemand ernsthaft erwarten das die PP gleich bei der ersten Wahl in Regierungs(mit)verantwortung kommen kann/soll/darf - ein vorzugsweise deutliches Signal an die 'alten' Parteien können sie aber senden. Was aber natürlich nur klappen kann wenn sie auch auf dem Wahlzettel stehen, was derzeit noch nicht gegeben ist.

Auch wenn sie am Abend des Wahltags dann nur die stärkste nicht in den Bundestag einziehende Partei mit meinentwegen 2,9% sein sollten wäre das ein Riesenerfolg und ein deutlicher 'Wink nach oben' sein das die überwiegend <40 Jahre alte Wählerschaft der PP etwas andere Einstellungen hat als die eher von älteren Mitbürgern gewählten CDU/SPD/Linke/whatever.

Eine besser Wahl als rechts/links-radikale Parteien ist die PP allemal; nichtwählen ist sowieso keine Option und ungültig wählen auch ziemlicher Käse.

----------

## EOF

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich stehe dem sehr kritisch gegenüber. Einige Ziele, die die Piratendatei vertritt, finde ich durchaus sinnvoll - aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass sie davon ab einfach zu viele Defizite in anderen, wichtigeren Bereichen haben.

 

Kannst du vielleicht einige dieser Defizite aufzählen? In welchen wichtigen Bereichen wären diese.

So ist deine Aussage nur eine 0-Aussage...

----------

## franzf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Diese Defizite hatten die Grünen anfangs auch.
> 
> Trotzdem waren die Themen derer die sich damals angenommen hatten zum damaligen (heute auch noch) richtig und wichtig.

 

Wunderbar. Die Grünen. Sry, aber was die waren und heute sind, da passt so viel sch*** dawzischen dass es nimmer feierlich ist!

Als sich der Erfolg damals langsam einstellte, sind die ganzen bescheuerten Polit-Machtgeier aufgesprungen, haben sich wichtig gemacht und die Gründer und Kämpfer rausgeekelt. Und die Ziele richtig schön verwässert.

Jutta Ditfurth ist z.B. eine dieser Mitbegründer. Und die hält ja dermaßen überhaupt nix von dem "beliebtesten Politiker Deutschlands", Joschka Fischer.

Und genau solche Probleme werden alle Außenseiterparteien bekommen. Stellt sich Erfolg ein, kommen die in anderen Parteien weniger erfolgreichen machtg*** Sä*** (sry) und zerstören das, wofür man sich eigentlich gegründet und gekämpft (Strommasten im Naturschutzgebiet umsägen  :Very Happy: ) hat. (Grüne: z.B. AKWs)

So kann ein "wählt (Alternativpartei-XYZ)" schon ein Signal an die großen schicken, aber die kleinen Gewinner auch ganz schon beschädigen. Also Leute, Wahlverweigern ist auch ein Signal an die großen Parteien  :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wunderbar. Die Grünen. Sry, aber was die waren und heute sind, da ...

 

Deswegen schrieb ich ja _Themen_ - das die heutige grüne Partei mit den Grünen von damals etwa soviel zu tun hat wie UvdL-Aussagen mit der Realität steht auf einem anderen Blatt  :Wink: 

Die Themen allerdings, sei das nun AKWs, Umweltschutz allg. oder oder sind nach wie vor wichtig und auch dank dieser Bewegung damals überhaupt erst im Mainstream angekommen.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Also Leute, Wahlverweigern ist auch ein Signal an die großen Parteien 

 

Aber ein falsches - Verweigerung kann (und wird offensichtlich, vor allem in den Köpfen der von dir angesprochenen machtgeilen Herrschaften) problemlos umgedeutet werden in 'der hat ned gewählt also paßt ihm ja offensichtlich was wir machen' (wenn sie gewonnen haben) bzw. in 'der faule Sack ist eigentlich für uns war aber zu faul das kundzutun' (wenn sie verloren haben).

Ich persönlich wähle da lieber, weil ich eben gerade nicht in solche Töpfe gesteckt werden möchte.

Wenn überhaupt wäre ich für eine Option 'Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden' auf den Stimmzetteln - den können dann ja alle ankreuzen die ungültig wählen möchten.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Wunderbar. Die Grünen. Sry, aber was die waren und heute sind, da ... 
> 
> Deswegen schrieb ich ja _Themen_ - das die heutige grüne Partei mit den Grünen von damals etwa soviel zu tun hat wie UvdL-Aussagen mit der Realität steht auf einem anderen Blatt 
> 
> Die Themen allerdings, sei das nun AKWs, Umweltschutz allg. oder oder sind nach wie vor wichtig und auch dank dieser Bewegung damals überhaupt erst im Mainstream angekommen.

 

Aber Themen (die man mit breiter Brust im Wahlampf präsentiert, um danach nix davon zu tun) allein bringen einen nicht weiter.

Und wie weit wir mit den AKWs sind, na doll. Keiner mag sie, niemand wird krank davon (da gibts sogar Studien die belegen, dass am Standort die natürliche Strahlung so hoch ist und die Leute davon krank werden, und eigentlich sind seit AKW sogar weniger Leute krank geworden. Mannmannmann), außerdem globale Erwärmung, da ist Atomstrom recht Umweltschonend, um dann gleichzeitig in irgendwelchen Drecksstollen ohne Wissen der Minister den Atommüll lagern. Wie war das mit dem Bewusstsein in der Politik für solche Themen?

Das einzige Thema was die Politiker interessiert ist ihr voller Geldbeutel. Um den zu bekommen muss man manchmal kleine Zugeständnisse an das Volk machen. Aber gut gehts uns ja trotzdem nicht :/ Wer gut Geld hat kann sich bei der Regierung sein Quäntchen Glück kaufen.

(vllt. hab ich auch irgendwo ironie-tags vergessen...)

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn überhaupt wäre ich für eine Option 'Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden' auf den Stimmzetteln - den können dann ja alle ankreuzen die ungültig wählen möchten. 

 

Das wäre tatsächlich ein interessante Zugabe. Oder man machts so wie in $LAND (sch*** weiß grad nicht wo das war  :Sad: ). Man wertet die Stimmen für die Oppositionspartei als Enthaltung  :Very Happy:  Bei 0.3% kommt das auch am ehesten hin  :Very Happy: 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Vorschlag der Politik, alle Wahlverweigerer mit 50€ Starfe zu belegen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Vorschlag der Politik, alle Wahlverweigerer mit 50€ Starfe zu belegen?

 

Was soll das?

Dann gehen sie gezwungenermaßen hin und kreuzen entweder a) gar nix an oder b) irgendwas.

Da ist dann auch nix mehr repräsentativ dran.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann gehen sie gezwungenermaßen hin und kreuzen entweder a) gar nix an oder b) irgendwas.

 

a) kann man ganz leicht verhindern indem ein Prüfer vor dem Wurf in die Urne nachschaut, ob ein Kreuz korrekt gesetzt wurde  :Very Happy: 

b) sollte ein Ansporn für die Politiker sein, gute Politik zu machen (k.A. ob es sowas gibt  :Very Happy: )

Aber du hast c) vergessen. Die Leute melden sich krank. Und du kannst dir vorstellen, was das für einen Verwaltungsapparat bräuchte, um die ganzen Ärztlichen Bescheinigungen einzufordern, zu prüfen, am Ende mit Krankenbesuchen drohen. Das reißt nur ein weiteres Milliardenloch in die Haushaltskassen.

Aber - Moment, der Staat, das sind wir, die Schulden sind die unseren. Da bemühen wir uns natürlich, dass wir schuldenfrei bleiben...

----------

## think4urs11

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Vorschlag der Politik, alle Wahlverweigerer mit 50€ Starfe zu belegen?

 

Null,garnichts - vor allem weil das übelst nach hinten losgehen kann.

Ansonsten hat Bettina dazu einen ziemlich guten Rant abgelassen: http://alturl.com/opbe

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wenn eine Wahl im eigenen Land zum Zwang wird, obwohl man Null Interesse an allem hat...dann sind wir weit genug..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn nur 1/4 der Nichtwähler keine Ahnung haben...(davon kann man ausgehen, da viele 0 Interesse an der Politik haben), dann kann man sich vorstellen was dabei rumkommen würde...!

----------

## Necoro

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich stehe dem sehr kritisch gegenüber. Einige Ziele, die die Piratendatei vertritt, finde ich durchaus sinnvoll - aber ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass sie davon ab einfach zu viele Defizite in anderen, wichtigeren Bereichen haben.

 

Ich habe eine ähnliche Meinung. Die Ziele die sie verfolgen sind richtig - aber ich persönlichen habe noch andere Gebiete auf denen ich Fortschritte erwarte (Gleichstellung alternativer Partnerschaftsformen, um mal eins zu nennen) - und da ist häufig wenig zu lesen bei denen. Ich habe mich auch eine Zeit lang auf deren M-L eingetragen - und als da die Diskussion nach anderen Themen aufkam und mit "Interessiert uns nicht - da muss denn jeder Abgeordnete abstimmen wie es ihm beliebt" endete ... nun ja - war ich nicht begeistert. In einem Wahlsystem, bei dem man vorrangig Parteien und nicht Personen wählt, will ich für bestimmte Gebiete einfach die prinzipielle Haltung vorher wissen...

(Und dass die Piraten im EP allen ernstes mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich der europa-skeptischen Fraktion anzuschließen (bzw es eine der Alternativen darstellt) ... das hat sie für mich auf Europa-Ebene unwählbar gemacht) ...

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Diese Defizite hatten die Grünen anfangs auch.

 

Nicht in diesem Umfang - die Grünen waren ja nicht "einfach so" plötzlich auf der Bildfläche wie die Piratenpartei, sondern rekrutierten sich unter anderem aus ehemaligen Mitgliedern anderer Parteien. Außerdem haben sicherlich viele der "altgrünen Aktivisten" zunächst Erfahrungen auf kommunalpolitischer Ebene gesammelt.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Eine besser Wahl als rechts/links-radikale Parteien ist die PP allemal; nichtwählen ist sowieso keine Option und ungültig wählen auch ziemlicher Käse.

 

Da stimme ich Dir schon zu - aber ich persönlich halte eine Partei, die sich auf ein sehr enges, stark eingeschränktes Themengebiet beschränkt, nicht für wählbar.

----------

## schachti

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Kannst du vielleicht einige dieser Defizite aufzählen? In welchen wichtigen Bereichen wären diese.

 

Meiner persönlichen Einschätzungen nach - mag sein, dass ich mich da irre - hat die Piratenpartei derzeit keine wesentlichen Kompetenzen außerhalb des Themenkomplexes IT / Internet / "digitale Rechte".

----------

## think4urs11

Welche andere der kleinen Parteien (also ohne C*U/SPD/FDP/Grüne/Linke) hat denn aktuell _wesentliche_ Kompetenzen(!) auf mehr als einem oder zwei Themenkomplexen?

----------

## schachti

Ich wüßte keine...

----------

## think4urs11

d.h. im Umkehrschluß das für dich nur die '5 großen' wählbar sind - wobei man teils noch streiten kann ob dort dann echte Kompetenz(en) oder nur entsprechend große Dampfblasengeneratoren vorhanden sind.

Inwieweit das dann wirklich eine echte Wahl ist (außer der zwischen Not und Elend) überlasse ich der Meinung des geschätzten Lesers dieser Zeilen  :Wink: 

Und wie bereits ausgeführt - ungültig wählen wird 'von denen da oben' schlicht ignoriert und Nichttwählen impliziert wahlweise Zustimmung oder Gemoser ala 'wegen denen haben wir verloren'.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> d.h. im Umkehrschluß das für dich nur die '5 großen' wählbar sind

 

Zumindest auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene - ein klares Ja (wobei es eigentlich nur 4 wählbare sind   :Wink: ). Auf kommunaler Ebene ist das wieder etwas ganz anderes. Aber das ist lediglich meine persönliche Meinung.

----------

## l3u

Einfache Sache. Eine Partei wie die Grünen oder von mir aus auch die Piratenpartei ist nur solang krass, toll, extrem, etc., wie sie in der Opposition sitzt. Von den Grünen sind z. B. nur wenige Grundsätze und Fundis übriggeblieben, als sie an's Regieren kamen. Weil sie dann gemerkt haben, daß es eben viel leichter ist, in der Opposition irgendwas zu fordern, als es tatsächlich zu tun.

Und wenn mir jetzt einer erzählen will, daß so ne Schmarrn-Partei wie die Piratenpartei von heut auf morgen regierungsfähig wäre, dann muß ich echt lachen. Da sich das Leben auch außerhalb von Open Source, digitalen Rechten oder überhaupt Computern abspielt, muß ich das äußerst stark anzweifeln.

Da kann ich OSS-Fanatiker sein, wie ich will, Mitglied im CCC und was weiß ich … aber wenn's um die große Politik geht, dann sollte man die Sache realistisch sehen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Und wenn mir jetzt einer erzählen will, daß so ne Schmarrn-Partei wie die Piratenpartei von heut auf morgen regierungsfähig wäre, dann muß ich echt lachen.

 

Sind sie auch nicht, bei weitem nicht. Darum geht es aber auch gar nicht.

Es ist eher wichtig die Diskussion zu den diversen Themen überhaupt mal in den Mainstream zu bringen - dafür 'taugen' sie jedenfalls. Genauso wie die Grauen dafür taugen die Belange der älteren Generationen in die Diskussion zu bringen.

Nur muß man sich auch mal fragen wie die Gesellschaft als ganzes vorwärts kommen soll ohne ein paar Alternativen die da oben mitwursteln. Die etablierten großen Parteien sind auf (Landes)/Bundes/EU-Ebene fast 1:1 austauschbar und lügen tun sie alle mehr oder weniger. Wenn in diesen Ebenen mehr unterschiedliche Parteien unterwegs wären wär's eher kein Schaden.

Im lokalen Sektor sieht die Geschichte ganz anders aus - schon allein deswegen weil da der Bezug Regierender/Regierter viel direkter ist und die Probleme weniger abstrakt bzw. entfernt.

----------

## l3u

Wenn kleine Parteien „oben“ mitmischen können sollen, müßte man die 5-%-Hürde abschaffen. Und was daraus dann wird, hat man an der Weimarer Republik gesehen. Ich bin sicher auch dafür, daß kleine Parteien spezielle Belange vertreten sollen und für politische Vielfalt. Aber ich kann weder die Partei Bibeltreuer Christen, die Grauen Panther, die Frauenpartei noch die Piratenpartei und wie sie alle heißen ernstnehmen.

----------

## misterjack

Ach das Parteienbashing finde ich sehr witzig. Es gibt ein Sprichwort: Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Wenn eine Kleinpartei mit einer ordentlichen Idee daherkommt und sie auch dementsprechend vertritt, wie die Piraten, warum sollte sie nicht in 12 Jahren im Bundestag sitzen (also die 5% knacken)? Denn, wenn es soweit ist, werden sie sich garantiert um die anderen Belange kümmern und dazu Stellung beziehen und ein Parteiprogramm aufstellen. Mit den derzeitigen Ergebnissen ist es Qautsch ein umfassendes Programm aufzustellen. Ich wähl nur noch Piraten, wenn sie auf den Stimmzettel stehen, denn ohne Stimmvieh wird sie es nach oben nicht schaffen. Und überhaupt, muss unser Parteiensystem so starr bleiben? Sicherhlich nicht, das macht Demokratie auch aus. Ich nehme die Piraten durchaus ernst und keiner spricht davon, dass sie morgen regieren sollen. Schwachfug hoch 10.

----------

## EOF

By the way. Mein Piratentux hat nix mit der PP zu tun. Bin politisch neutral. Ich finde es nur traurig, wie sich die Masse von einer Horde inkompetenter geldgierger Egozentriker steuern laesst. Ohne Lobby im Hintergrund wuessten die meisten dieser Spezies noch weniger zu sagen.

Man sollte fuer den entsprechenden Ministerposten wenigstens Fachwissen vorraussetzen...

----------

## franzf

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Man sollte fuer den entsprechenden Ministerposten wenigstens Fachwissen vorraussetzen...

 

Ach bitte, man muss gut reden können als Politiker, mehr nicht.

Für inhaltliches hat man seine Experten aus Wirtschaft, Forschungszentren usw. Die sagen einem schon was richtig ist   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber jetzt wieder ernst: Bei dem Anti-KiPo-Gesetz der von der Laier haben die Experten gewarnt, dass das so nix wird, es nutzt einfach nix (Technische Defizite usw).

Es wird aber wohl doch so durchgedrückt. Und die ganzen Bedenken der Bürger wurden mit Demokratie-Augenwischerei vom Tisch gekehrt ala "Ach, das wird soch alles in einem Gesetz festgehalten, und da steht auch drinnen "nur KiPo", also regt euch nicht auf. Wenn das wer ändern will geht das nicht sooo leicht." Und was ist jetzt? Das Gesetz ist noch gar nicht beschlossen und schon will man das auch auf Onlinegames ausweiten. Mannmannmann....

ICH LIEBE DEUTSCHLAND!!!

----------

## think4urs11

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Man sollte fuer den entsprechenden Ministerposten wenigstens Fachwissen vorraussetzen...

 

Das gleiche gilt aber prinzipiell für alle in Führungspositionen oberhalb von Gruppenleiter  :Wink: 

Im Prinzip habe ich kein Problem damit wenn solche Leute eher wenig fachliche Ahnung haben - solange sie auf die entsprechenden HiWis hören die zuarbeiten und dann eine fachlich fundierte abgewägte Entscheidung treffen und auch längerfristige 'Seiteneffekte' bedacht werden.

Nur leider führt das Tragen von Krawatten bzw. Businesskostümen offensichtlich in der Mehrzahl der Fälle zu Gehirnerweichung in Zusammenhang mit Egomanie.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ach bitte, man muss gut reden können als Politiker, mehr nicht.

 

Nur können manche ja selbst das nicht. 'Nieten in Nadelstreifen' hat schon durchaus einen wahren Kern  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Mit den derzeitigen Ergebnissen ist es Qautsch ein umfassendes Programm aufzustellen.

 

Man muss ja kein Wahlprogramm aufstellen, aber man sollte sich zumindest zu anderen politischen Bereichen äußern, seine Positionen klären und seine Kompetenzen belegen ("ich bin gegen Zensurulla, den Rolli-Fahrer, DRM und die Musikindustrie" ist für mich zu wenig Kompetenz in außen-, sicherheits- und finanzpolitischen Fragen). Denn ob kleine Partei oder nicht, wenn ein Abgeordneter gewählt ist, nimmt er an Abstimmungen teil und entscheidet mit, gerade wenn es bei einer Abstimmung mal eng wird. Und mir graust davor, dass Entscheidungen mit großer Tragweite von - überspitzt dargestellt - einer Horde Spartenpolitiker, die sich nie auch nur ansatzweise mit der Thematik beschäftigt haben und die vom Volk aus Protest gegen das Establishment gewählt worden sind, entschieden werden.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Und überhaupt, muss unser Parteiensystem so starr bleiben? Sicherhlich nicht, das macht Demokratie auch aus.

 

Das wurde auch überhaupt nicht in Frage gestellt. Es geht lediglich darum, dass die Kandidaten solcher "Spartenparteien" ihre Kompetenzen in anderen Bereichen belegen sollen - sonst wähle ich sie nicht.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ich nehme die Piraten durchaus ernst und keiner spricht davon, dass sie morgen regieren sollen. Schwachfug hoch 10.

 

Sobald sie mit nur einem einzigen Abgeordneten vertreten sind, treffen sie u.U. Entscheidung mit und könnten bei knappen Entscheidungen sogar entscheidend sein. Das hat nichts mit Schwachfug zu tun. Es gibt genug Abstimmungen, die mit nur einigen Stimmen gewonnen werden oder scheitern...

----------

## Knieper

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das wurde auch überhaupt nicht in Frage gestellt. Es geht lediglich darum, dass die Kandidaten solcher "Spartenparteien" ihre Kompetenzen in anderen Bereichen belegen sollen - sonst wähle ich sie nicht.

 

Und wo waren die Kompetenzträger in den Spitzenparteien die letzten Jahre? Wie oft hat der Fraktionszwang dazu geführt, daß gegen die Empfehlungen der Fachausschüsse gestimmt wurde? Das Parteiensystem gehört abgeschafft, nur so kann es halbwegs besser werden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  Wie oft hat der Fraktionszwang dazu geführt, daß gegen die Empfehlungen der Fachausschüsse gestimmt wurde?

 

Das dürfte des Pudels Kern sein. Warum kann ein des  eigenständigen Denkens fähiger, frei und demokratisch gewählter Volksvertreter dazu gezwungen werden (im Zweifelsfall) im Sinne seiner Vorturner und gegen seine eigene Überzeugung zu $foo zu stimmen (oder bestenfalls sich der Abstimmung zu enthalten)?

So einige Abstimmungen dürften anders ausfallen ohne das - und das grundsätzliche _jedes_ Abstimmungsergebnis incl. 'wer wählte was' öffentlich einsehbar sein sollte ist noch so ein Thema. Spräche ja nichts dagegen für jede erfolgte Abstimmung eine http://www.bundestage.de/Abstimmungen/$foo.html einzurichten auf der sich jeder Bürger über das Abstimmverhalten 'seines' MdB informieren kann. (oder gibts das etwa schon - in $Bild-Leser-verträglicher Form, also kein obskures $foo-'Blatt' das man irgendwo im Keller des Rathauses einsehen kann?)

----------

## schachti

Ja, das wäre sicher eine gute Idee...

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Man muss ja kein Wahlprogramm aufstellen, aber man sollte sich zumindest zu anderen politischen Bereichen äußern, seine Positionen klären und seine Kompetenzen belegen ("ich bin gegen Zensurulla, den Rolli-Fahrer, DRM und die Musikindustrie" ist für mich zu wenig Kompetenz in außen-, sicherheits- und finanzpolitischen Fragen). Denn ob kleine Partei oder nicht, wenn ein Abgeordneter gewählt ist, nimmt er an Abstimmungen teil und entscheidet mit, gerade wenn es bei einer Abstimmung mal eng wird. Und mir graust davor, dass Entscheidungen mit großer Tragweite von - überspitzt dargestellt - einer Horde Spartenpolitiker, die sich nie auch nur ansatzweise mit der Thematik beschäftigt haben und die vom Volk aus Protest gegen das Establishment gewählt worden sind, entschieden werden.

 

Abgesehen davon das man sich auch seiner Stimme enthalten kann - ob das wirklich so viel schlechter wäre als die heute ausgeübte Praxis von Fraktionszwängen, die sicher auch gerne mal aufgrund von in MdB-Büros eingelieferter Aktenkoffer mit Inhalt aus Spezialpapier entstehen? Es gibt viel zu viele 'Bauchschmerz-Zustimmungen' in den letzten Jahren, das trifft selbst ganze Fraktionen - was das ganze nur _noch_ lächerlicher/bedenklicher macht.

Kompetenz können abgesehen von der aktuellen Regierung sowieso alle nicht nachweisen, bestenfalls deren Vorhandensein vorgeben.

Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: u.a. hier läßt sich die Meinung der PP (wie auch aller anderen) zu diversem nachlesen

http://www.bpb.de/methodik/RETXPR,0,0,Piratenpartei_Deutschland_%28PIRATEN%29.html

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ja, das wäre sicher eine gute Idee...

 

Man sollte eine Petition dazu einreichen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: u.a. hier läßt sich die Meinung der PP (wie auch aller anderen) zu diversem nachlesen
> 
> http://www.bpb.de/methodik/RETXPR,0,0,Piratenpartei_Deutschland_%28PIRATEN%29.html

 

Danke für diesen sehr informativen Link, der doch einiges relativiert.

----------

## musv

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> oder gibts das etwa schon

 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_wolfgang_schaeuble-650-5664---abstimmungsverhalten.html#abstimmungsverhalten

Ich hab hier mal das Beispiel von Schäuble genommen. Dürfte aber für alle anderen Politiker auch vorhanden sein. Hier musste ich erstmal überlegen, wie der Typ jetzt noch mal genau hieß. "Rolli" und "Stasi2.0" brachten da keine sinnvollen Ergebnisse in der Suchmaske der Seite.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Danke für diesen sehr informativen Link, der doch einiges relativiert.

 

Siehste  :Smile:  Gerne geschehen.

 *musv wrote:*   

> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_wolfgang_schaeuble-650-5664---abstimmungsverhalten.html#abstimmungsverhalten

 

Klasse, danke.

Umgekehrt kann man via http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/abstimmungen-346-0.html nachvollziehen wer jeweils wie $foo (nicht) zugestimmt hat.

----------

## Necoro

Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Das mit dem Fraktionszwang ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert ... zum einen ist es wie von euch dargelegt ne dumme Erfindung - aber zum anderen ist es in D eben so, dass man Parteien wählt (zum Großteil) und auf die einzelnen Personen keinen Einfluss hat (sofern man sich nicht aktiv an Parteiarbeit beteiligt)... Da möchte man denn schon, dass die Leute die Linie des offiziellen Parteiprogramms (wegen dem man die Partei gewählt hat) möglichst einhalten.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  Da möchte man denn schon, dass die Leute die Linie des offiziellen Parteiprogramms (wegen dem man die Partei gewählt hat) möglichst einhalten.

 

*räusper* u.a. Mehrwertsteuer *räusper*

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    Da möchte man denn schon, dass die Leute die Linie des offiziellen Parteiprogramms (wegen dem man die Partei gewählt hat) möglichst einhalten. 
> 
> *räusper* u.a. Mehrwertsteuer *räusper*

 

Ja und? - Wenn die komplette Fraktion gegen das Programm verstößt (und man diesen Punkt schlimm findet), so sollte man $PARTEI von der Liste der für einen wählbaren Parteien streichen. Normales Vorgehen in der parlamentarischen Demokratie ...

----------

## franzf

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Da möchte man denn schon, dass die Leute die Linie des offiziellen Parteiprogramms (wegen dem man die Partei gewählt hat) möglichst einhalten.

 

Nur dumm, dass fast immer das Parteiprogramm zur Wahl von den tatsächlich während der Regierungsperiode umgesetzten Zielen abweicht.

Im prinzip kann ich da auch irgendwelche Models wählen. Die schauen 4 (resp. aktuell 5) Jahre später auch nimmer so dufte aus, wie sie das anfangs noch taten  :Razz: 

Und mit Petitionen... Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man in DE dem Bürger auch aktive Entscheidungsgewalt geben würde, wie in CH. So eine Petition wird ja auch von den Leuten abgelehnt die vorher das Übel, welches die Petition bekämpfen soll, in die Welt gesetzt haben. Oder sitzen im Petitionsausschuss parteilich ungebundene Idealisten?

----------

## Necoro

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und mit Petitionen... Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man in DE dem Bürger auch aktive Entscheidungsgewalt geben würde, wie in CH. So eine Petition wird ja auch von den Leuten abgelehnt die vorher das Übel, welches die Petition bekämpfen soll, in die Welt gesetzt haben. Oder sitzen im Petitionsausschuss parteilich ungebundene Idealisten?

 

Da bin ich auf Bundesebene dagegen ... denn bei der Schweiz mit ihren 3 Einwohnern lässt sich sowas denn doch einfacher umsetzen... Und zum anderen bin ich Befolger der "Das Volk ist dumm"-Ideologie. Man müsste spaßenshalber mal eine Volksabstimmung zu den KiPo-Internetsperren machen ... ich glaube, wir hätten denn alle ein Problem...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ja und? - Wenn die komplette Fraktion gegen das Programm verstößt (und man diesen Punkt schlimm findet), so sollte man $PARTEI von der Liste der für einen wählbaren Parteien streichen. Normales Vorgehen in der parlamentarischen Demokratie ...

 

heißt im Umkehrschluß das es genaugenommen nicht zielführend ist sich anhand des Parteiprogramms zu entscheiden da sich dieses im Zweifelsfall sowieso 17x ändert während einer Legislaturperiode? Das ganze Konstrukt ist irgendwie viel zu indirekt und abgekoppelt vom Wählerwillen, in der EU sogar noch mehr als in DE.

----------

## slick

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Man müsste spaßenshalber mal eine Volksabstimmung zu den KiPo-Internetsperren machen ... ich glaube, wir hätten denn alle ein Problem...

 

O Gott .. bloß nicht! Ich hab vor kurzem erst erfahren müssen wie dumm erwachsene Leute sein können.

Da gibt es so eine Aktions-Seite gegen die Netzsperren wo man als Erstes gegen ein nachempfundenes rotes Stopp-Schild (mit frei erfundenen Nonsens-Text) rennt und anschliessend die IP angezeigt wird und den Leuten suggeriert die Daten gingen jetzt ans BKA. 

Natürlich wird das ganze 3 Absätze tiefer klargestellt .. aber du hast ein Problem wenn die Leute das sofort panikartig wegklicken, nichtmal lesen und dir dann plötzlich unterstellen zu würdest sie auf KiPo Seiten lenken. Der Rest der Anwesenden wollte dann vorsichthalber nicht mehr selbst nachschauen um was es da wirklich geht. Und du stehst dann da einer aufgebrachten Meute gegenüber.

Kein Scherz! Selbst erlebt. Jetzt tret ich mit meinem Aktivismus lieber was kürzer.

----------

## think4urs11

du meintest sicher http://kinderpornos.info, richtig?

Trotz eines solchen 'Warnschusses' hat wahrscheinlich der größere Teil dieser Leute z.B. die Petition nicht unterschrieben - irgendwie ist das alles schon ein Armutszeugnis für $Gesellschaft was derzeit so alles (nicht) passiert.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *slick wrote:*   

> Der Rest der Anwesenden wollte dann vorsichthalber nicht mehr selbst nachschauen um was es da wirklich geht.

 

Wäre nicht die logische Handlung, die Regierung zu stürzen? Wenn sie wirklich davon ausgehen, dass sie wegen eines Klicks zu einem Stopp-Schild auf einer Webseite als Kinderschänder verknackt werden, sollte ihnen doch klar sein, dass sie unter einer Schreckensherrschaft leben und sie moralisch und gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sind, dagegen Widerstand zu leisten. Dummheit schließt Moral nicht aus…

----------

## manuels

 *slick wrote:*   

> Der Rest der Anwesenden wollte dann vorsichthalber nicht mehr selbst nachschauen um was es da wirklich geht.

 

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wäre nicht die logische Handlung, die Regierung zu stürzen?

 Wo hier ein logischer Zusammenhang besteht, kann ich nicht erkennen.

----------

## Knieper

Ich schon. Wenn Dein Handeln nicht mehr von gesellschaftl. Werten geprägt ist, sondern von Angst vor Repressionen, dann läuft etwas schief - entweder bei Dir selbst oder beim Staat. Hier dürfte es eindeutig sein.

----------

## furanku

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema Piratenpartei: Ich habe an ein paar Stellen so meine Probleme mit dieser.

Das erste wäre, daß man in den eigenen Kernpunkten keine echten Konzepte hat. So setzt man sich bei der Reformation des Urheberrechts für die Legalisierung der nichtkommerziellen Kopie ein, was in der Praxis ja die Legalisierung der Tauschbörsen bedeuten würde. Damit würden Musikern oder Filmemachern sicher die Einnahmen wegbrechen. Wie das ganze dann funktioniert soll, dazu sagt die Piratenpartei nichts, sonder man zieht sich lapidar auf "Mögliche, aber nicht zu erwartende negative Nebenwirkungen müssen bei deren Auftreten nach Möglichkeit abgemindert werden" zurück. Im Forum der Piratenpartei ist man darüber vollkommen zerstritten: Manche wollen die Kulturflatrate, andere erklären Musiker, die sich heute gegen Tauschbörsen wehren gar zu "Feinden, die es zu bekämpfen gilt" (und das auch noch in einem schlimm an Rechtsradikale erinnernden Tonfall), wieder andere hängen gesellschaftlichen Utopien wie der Abschaffung des Geldes insgesamt nach, ... Das finde ich für ein Kernthema erschreckend unausgegoren.

Ein anderes Kernthema ist die "Mehr Demokratie", bzw. "Transparenz". Auch dort kommt man IMHO nicht über nichtssagende Allgemeinplätze hinaus, und scheut sich zu sagen was man denn nun konkret will. So hat dort, wieder nach eigener Aussage, das Recht auf die informationelle Selbstbestimmung seine Grenzen beim "Schutz der Persönlichkeitsrechte, der nationalen Sicherheit, zur Verhinderung von Straftaten und ähnlichem". Auf die "nationale Sicherheit" beruft sich Schäuble sichar auch gerne, ebenso auf die "Verhinderung von Straftaten", und was soll denn "und ähnlichem" in diesem Zusammehang heißen? Tut mir leid, aber das ist Wischi-Waschi ohne Konzept!

Mein zweites Problem ist, daß die Piratenpartei IMHO bei anderen Themen ein Trittbrettfahrer ist. So wäre mir nichts über eine nenneswerte Beteiligung oder Zusammenarbeit der Piraten bei der wissenschaftlichen Open Access Initiative bekannt. Trotzdem macht man sich diese in den politischen Positionen zu eigen. Ebenso sehe ich es bei den Patenten. Da läßt die Piratenpartei andere die Arbeit machen, will aber dafür gewählt werden. Insbesondere fürchte ich, daß die Piratenpartei mit ihrem Image als "Raubkopierer-Partei" (das sie ja nicht *ganz* zu Unrecht hat, siehe oben) dort den ernsthaften Aktivisten eher schadet.

Das dritte, was mich bei den Piraten stört, ist eine mangelnde "Selbsthygiene". Wenn man mal ein wenig in deren Foren liest, ist es teilweise erschreckend, welchen Mist man dort schreiben darf, ohne daß jemand dem laut widerspricht und sich davon distanziert. Ich spare mir hier mal Links, da diese dann nur die schlimmsten Entgleisungen zeigen würden, und man mir vorwerfen könnte, die wären ja nicht typisch, mir es aber eher um einen Gesamteindruck geht. Auch der Streit um die revisionistischen Thesen des Bodo Thiese, der selber zugibt, daß seine "Ansichten über die Deutsche Geschichte sicherlich nicht der allgemeinen Lehrmeinung entsprechen", gehört dazu.

Tut mir leid, aber da hat die Piratenpartei noch einen langen Weg vor sich, um zur ernst zu nehmenden politischen Partei zu werden -- und ich sehe vor dem Hintergrund, daß es sich dabei eher um einen "lose zusammenhängenden Haufen", ohne weitergehende politische Gemeinsamkeiten handelt, wenig Chancen, daß sie das schaffen. Sie sind eben doch bestenfalls eine "Ein-Themen-Partei" und selbst das Thema ist IMHO noch nicht mal richtig durchdacht. Da erwarte ich eher, daß die Piraten bald innerlich zerstritten zerfallen, wie es schon vielen (wenn nicht gar den allermeisten) solcher "Exoten-Parteien" ergangen ist. Das es dort jetzt zum ersten mal auch um Geld geht (man bekommt ja jetzt Wahlkampf-Mittel erstattet) wird den Vorgang eher beschleunigen.

Und zu den Grünen-Vergleichen: Die Grünen haben 10 Jahre von den Anfängen bis zur Bundespartei gebraucht. Auf dem Weg dahin hat es sie mehrmals beinahe innerlich zerissen, und die hatten vor dem Hintergrund der Friedensbewegung der 80er einen ganz anderen Rückhalt in allen Schichten der Bevölkerung. Da gingen Millionen auf die Strasse. Das sehe ich bei den einfach Piraten nicht.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *furanku wrote:*   

> So setzt man sich bei der Reformation des Urheberrechts für die Legalisierung der nichtkommerziellen Kopie ein, was in der Praxis ja die Legalisierung der Tauschbörsen bedeuten würde.

 

kleiner Einwurf: Tauschbörsen sind vollkommen legal. Es geht mir mächtig gegen den Strich, wenn Tauschbörsen als etwas Verbotenes hingestellt werden. Woran sich die Legalität entscheidet, ist, was mit ihnen gemacht wird.

----------

## Knieper

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Auch der Streit um die revisionistischen Thesen des Bodo Thiesen, der selber zugibt, daß seine "Ansichten über die Deutsche Geschichte sicherlich nicht der allgemeinen Lehrmeinung entsprechen", gehört dazu.

 

Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe vieles selber nicht für Möglich gehalten, bis ich vor Jahren Jan Udo Holey (Die Akte Jan van Helsing) gelesen habe, und vor kurzem erst Germar Rudolf (Das Rudolf Gutachten). Beide Bücher haben eines gemeinsam: Sie haben all mein Glauben in unseren Rechtstaat erschüttert.

 

Zumindest das letzte Pamphlet kenne ich und ich bin der Meinung, daß es unter Meinungsfreiheit fallen sollte, nur etwas mehr Auseinandersetzung mit dem, was man liest, sollte schon möglich sein, bevor man die Klappe aufreißt. Solche Vögel gibt es aber in jeder Partei, auch die Linken und die Grünen verdrehen die Geschichte (ich erinnere an Roths "Vertriebene aus Polen").

----------

## furanku

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   So setzt man sich bei der Reformation des Urheberrechts für die Legalisierung der nichtkommerziellen Kopie ein, was in der Praxis ja die Legalisierung der Tauschbörsen bedeuten würde. 
> 
> kleiner Einwurf: Tauschbörsen sind vollkommen legal. Es geht mir mächtig gegen den Strich, wenn Tauschbörsen als etwas Verbotenes hingestellt werden. Woran sich die Legalität entscheidet, ist, was mit ihnen gemacht wird.

 

Da hast Du recht, ich meine natürlich damit die Legalisierung des heute illegalen Tauschens urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials in den Tauschbörsen. Entschuldige bitte, daß ich da den in der öffentlichen Diskussion eingerissenen Ausdruck verwendet habe, genaugenommen ist dieser natürlich nicht richtig. Wobei man dann allerdings auch das "Tauschen" mal in Frage stellen sollte, denn das beschreibt deren grundsätzliches Funktionsprinzip ja auch nicht richtig, in der Hinsicht, daß es sich dort keineswegs um Tauschhandel im Sinne von "Für X gebe ich Dir Y" handelt.

----------

## furanku

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Zumindest das letzte Pamphlet kenne ich und ich bin der Meinung, daß es unter Meinungsfreiheit fallen sollte, nur etwas mehr Auseinandersetzung mit dem, was man liest, sollte schon möglich sein, bevor man die Klappe aufreißt. Solche Vögel gibt es aber in jeder Partei, auch die Linken und die Grünen verdrehen die Geschichte (ich erinnere an Roths "Vertriebene aus Polen").

 

Ich will damit keinesfalls die Meinungsfreiheit einschränken. Es stellt sich nur die Frage ob man jemanden der so, gelinde gesagt, politisch umstrittene Thesen öffentlich vertritt, nun ausgerechnet in einer Partei in eine leitende Position bringen muß, und was das für eine Botschaft hat, wenn man es tut. Das fällt für mich schon unter politische Selbsthygiene.

Daß es das auch bei anderen Parteien manchmal daran magelt, bestreite ich nicht. Bei der Piraten, die man ja allerdings in ihren sonstigen politischen Positionen schlecht einordnen kann, da sie diese in vielen einfach Punkten nicht haben, ist das aber IMHO doch noch ein bisschen etwas anderes als die "Querschläger" anderer Parteien, die eindeutig gegen Positionen der eigenen Partei verstossen und daraufhin auch meist recht schnell zur Ordnung gerufen werden oder hinausgeworfen werden -- oder eben doch das Image der Partei beschädigen.

----------

## Knieper

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Wobei man dann allerdings auch das "Tauschen" mal in Frage stellen sollte, denn das beschreibt deren grundsätzliches Funktionsprinzip ja auch nicht richtig, in der Hinsicht, daß es sich dort keineswegs um Tauschhandel im Sinne von "Für X gebe ich Dir Y" handelt.

 

Doch, es ist nur stark transitiv.

----------

## furanku

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Wobei man dann allerdings auch das "Tauschen" mal in Frage stellen sollte, denn das beschreibt deren grundsätzliches Funktionsprinzip ja auch nicht richtig, in der Hinsicht, daß es sich dort keineswegs um Tauschhandel im Sinne von "Für X gebe ich Dir Y" handelt. 
> 
> Doch, es ist nur stark transitiv.

 

Eine Eigenschaft, die das derzeitige Urheberrecht eben nicht vorsieht -- und auch die Realitäten in den Tauschbörsen eher schlecht beschreibt. Schließlich sind diese ja voll mit genau den Produkten der Medienindustrie, die man angeblich so vehement bekämpft. Die Tauschbörsen sind ja nun kein Quell der (gar von den Nutzern selbstgemachten) kulturellen Vielfalt, sondern z.B. die Top 100 bei "The Pirate Bay" spiegeln doch eher die jeweiligen Kino- oder Musikscharts recht genau wieder. Und auch vollkommen ohne jegliche Gegenleistung kann man sich bei manchen Tauschbörsen reichhaltig bedienen. Machen wir uns doch da nichts vor: Bei den Tauschbörsen geht es einem Großteil der Nutzer um das kostenlose Herunterladen, oder?

----------

## Knieper

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Machen wir uns doch da nichts vor: Bei den Tauschbörsen geht es einem Großteil der Nutzer um das kostenlose Herunterladen, oder?

 

Selbst wenn - wo ist das Problem? Es ist unmoralisch 75 Jahre Geld für etwas Immaterielles zu verlangen, was man in wenigen Tagen produziert hat. Kaum eine andere Sparte kann das.

----------

## EOF

@furanku

Fördert das Radio oder die Medien-Industrie kulturelle Vielfalt? Ich glaube nicht. Ich gehöre zwar zu denjenigen

die nur selten mal Musik hören, aber ich kenne sehr viele gute freie Musik, die nicht im Radio gespielt wird.

Ist doch schade, oder nicht ... ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Kneiper, ja genau unmoralisch wenn es "alt" ist. Aber genauso Unmoralisch finde ich es auch wenn man aktuelles "stiehlt". Will man den Preis nicht zahlen soll man einfach drauf Verzichten.

Auf der anderen Seite haben es diese Tauschbörsen geschafft das DVDs früher in den Laden kommen und deren Preis gesunken ist. Kinobesuche sind einfach zu teuer und das Label-Geschäft ist veraltet! Ein Musiker braucht kein Plattenkonzern mehr der die Aufnahmen vervielfältigt usw. Dort sollten sich die Gesätze ändern usw.

----------

## furanku

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Machen wir uns doch da nichts vor: Bei den Tauschbörsen geht es einem Großteil der Nutzer um das kostenlose Herunterladen, oder? 
> 
> Selbst wenn - wo ist das Problem? Es ist unmoralisch 75 Jahre Geld für etwas Immaterielles zu verlangen, was man in wenigen Tagen produziert hat. Kaum eine andere Sparte kann das.

 

Dann produzier mal innerhalb weniger Tage Musik, mit der Du in 75 Jahren noch Geld verdienst.

Entschuldige bitte, aber diese Argumentation ist doch eine typische Schutzbehauptung der Tauschbörsennutzer: "Ich mache doch eigentlich gar nichts Schlimmes!" Niemand gesteht sich gerne ein, daß man doch etwas Unethisches tut.

Musiker investieren viel Zeit und Geld in ihre Musik und leben oft lange unter schlechten Bedingungen, in der Hoffnung irgendwann mal mit der Musik ihre Geld verdienen zu können. Man tourt am Anfang der Karriere (wenn man denn eine hat) unter erbärmlichen Bedingungen, sucht sich Jobs bei denen man genügend Zeit für Proben und Auftritte hat, Instrumente und Equipment sind teuer, man investiert Zeit in Unterricht, Songwriting erfordert neben Talent auch viel Übung, usw. ... Und selbst dann schaffen es die wenigsten diesen Traum umzusetzen, und die es schaffen leben in den allerseltensten Fällen dann in Saus und Braus, sondern auch dann noch von Monat zu Monat von dem was sie verdienen: Nichts mit "in 75 Jahren von dem leben, was man in wenigen Tagen produziert hat". Red mal mit einer Band aus einem Proberaum in Deiner Nachbarschaft. Oder kauf Dir eine Gitarre und stell Deine Musik in die Tauschbörsen, da hat niemand etwas dagegen! Im Gegenteil!

Es geht doch dabei darum die Rechte andere zu akzeptieren und jede Band könnte heute selber ihre Stücke in die Tauschbörsen stellen, wenn sie das denn wollte. Wollen sie aber nicht, und dann hast Du das eben zu akzeptieren, so wie Du auch willst, daß Deine Rechte respektiert werden. Ebenso wie bei Open Source gilt hier "He who writes, decides!". So gesehen ist das illegale Herunterladen aus den Tauschbörsen letztlich um nichts besser als z.B. eine GPL Verletzung: Du respektierst die Rechte anderer nicht. Und das kann man sich nicht einfach mit der "Ach-so-bösen-MI" oder "wenig Arbeit und endlos daran verdienen" schönreden. Es geht darum, daß durch die Tauschbörsen die Musik selber entwertet wird, und viele schon meinen, sie hätten irgend ein Grundrecht darauf die neue "Lady Gaga" CD umsonst zu bekommen. "Lady Gaga" ist das Herunterladen, ebenso wie Dieter Bohlen aber schon egal. Die machen mit Merchandisung (Teeny Bettwäsche, ...) und Events wie "The Dome" ihr Geld. Wußtest Du, daß RTL da mit C&A und dem "New Yorker" zusammenarbeitet? Madonna hat schon ihre Plattenfirma durch den Konzertveranstalter ausgetauscht und macht mit Touren durch Stadien für 100€ Eintritt ihre Millionen.

Komischerweise ist das aber genau ein oft gehörter Vorschlag vieler Tauschbörsennutzer: Musiker sollten dann eben mit irgend einem "Mehrwert" ihr Geld verdienen, oder eben nur noch durch Live Auftritte. Genau das macht die MI aber schon lange. Ich frage mich dabei, warum man eigentlich für das eigentliche Produkt, nämlich die Musik, nichts mehr bezahlen sollte oder warum man Musiker zu Oberbekeidungs- und Bettwäschehändlern degradieren sollte?

Ist es das was Du willst? Nur noch Mark Medlock, Lady Gaga und Madonna? Der kulturellen Vielfalt hat diese Überkommerzialisierung durch die Entwertung der Musik selber ganz sicher nicht gut getan.

Ich bin sicher kein Freund der derzeitigen MI, aber dieser alles in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen und sich so der eigenen Verantwortung zu entledigen geht einfach nicht. Und vor allem: So wird garantiert nichts besser, sondern man verstärkt eher die bestehenden Strukturen. Da haben die Tauschbörsennutzer schon genau die MI bekommen die sie verdienen. Das sind zwei Seiten desselben Problems und keinesfalls sind die Tauschbörsen die Lösung ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *EOF wrote:*   

> @furanku
> 
> Fördert das Radio oder die Medien-Industrie kulturelle Vielfalt? Ich glaube nicht. Ich gehöre zwar zu denjenigen
> 
> die nur selten mal Musik hören, aber ich kenne sehr viele gute freie Musik, die nicht im Radio gespielt wird.
> ...

 

Also so vereinfacht kann man das nicht sagen! Vor allem wenn das Hören ja sehr selektiv ist. Niemand mag Musik hören "müssen" die nicht zu ihm passt. Dem entsprechend kann man da nicht von einem Bildungsauftrag in "kultureller Vielfalt" sprechen.

Und doch. Gerade das Radio fördert diese Vielfalt! Dazu zähle ich aber jetzt auch die Webradio-Stationen oder die X-Tausend Radiosender die man weltweit hören kann. Ich unterstelle dir einfach mal das du noch nicht in genug Sender reingehört hast, das dir diese Vielfalt nicht aufgefallen ist.

Zudem gibt es bei vielen Radiosendern auch Hörerfunkstunden wo man "spielen kann was man will" wenn man sich dafür meldet.

----------

## furanku

 *EOF wrote:*   

> @furanku
> 
> Fördert das Radio oder die Medien-Industrie kulturelle Vielfalt? Ich glaube nicht. Ich gehöre zwar zu denjenigen
> 
> die nur selten mal Musik hören, aber ich kenne sehr viele gute freie Musik, die nicht im Radio gespielt wird.
> ...

 

Wenn jemand seine Musik unter einer freien Lizenz zur Verfügung stellt habe doch nichts dagegen! Merkwürdigerweise findet man diese jedoch nicht in den Top 100 der Tauschbörsen. Die MI war nie ein Verein altruistischer Kulturliebhaber. Das müssen sie auch gar nicht sein. Dennoch hat sie sich um viele Dinge gekümmert um dies sich Musiker einfach nicht kümmer wollen (und in den meisten Fällen auch gar nicht können). Die ganze finanzielle Seite, die Werbung, das Zusammenbringen von Textern, Grafikern, PR Touren und Showcases zu orgaisieren (und das Geld dafür selber investieren), den Kontakt zu den Magazinen zu halten, usw. ...

Deswegen wollen viele Musiker ja auch heute noch einen Vertrag, möglichst mit einem Major. Das ist aber heute fast unmöglich, da die MI im Zuge der Überkommerzialisierung sich ihre "Sternchen" lieber selber macht. Die Casting Shows mit ihren "Wegwerf-Einweg-Produkten" sind da ein Beispiel. Musiker sind da nur noch als Angestellte im Sinne von Komponisten- und Produzententeams für Fließbandarbeit gefragt. Meinst Du irgendjemand von "Queensberry" könnte einen Song schreiben oder ein Instrument auch nur halbwegs erträglich spielen? Aber genau diese Kunstprodukte findest Du doch in den Tauschbörsen, und nicht die freie Musik. Deswgen sage ich ja: Die Tauschbörsen sind an dieser Entwicklung beteiligt und keinesfalls die Gegenreaktion darauf!

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Musiker investieren viel Zeit und Geld in ihre Musik und leben oft lange unter schlechten Bedingungen, in der Hoffnung irgendwann mal mit der Musik ihre Geld verdienen zu können. Man tourt am Anfang der Karriere (wenn man denn eine hat) unter erbärmlichen Bedingungen, sucht sich Jobs bei denen man genügend Zeit für Proben und Auftritte hat, Instrumente und Equipment sind teuer, man investiert Zeit in Unterricht, Songwriting erfordert neben Talent auch viel Übung, usw. ... Und selbst dann schaffen es die wenigsten diesen Traum umzusetzen, und die es schaffen leben in den allerseltensten Fällen dann in Saus und Braus, sondern auch dann noch von Monat zu Monat von dem was sie verdienen: Nichts mit "in 75 Jahren von dem leben, was man in wenigen Tagen produziert hat". Red mal mit einer Band aus einem Proberaum in Deiner Nachbarschaft. Oder kauf Dir eine Gitarre und stell Deine Musik in die Tauschbörsen, da hat niemand etwas dagegen! Im Gegenteil!
> 
> 

 

Also wenn das Lebensziel "Musiker werden" ist. Weil man entsprechende Begabungen oder eben sehr viel Spaß daran hat. Hat man entweder viel Geld oder Mitmenschen die einen Fördern um entsprechende Schulen zu besuchen usw. Es ist kein Argument das diese Menschen "arm sind" und davon Leben müssen... das erwartet Niemand. Dann müssen sie halt nebenher Jobben um sich DAS zu leisten. So ist das einfach im Leben. Zuerst macht man sowas aus Liebhaberrei und für die pers. Entwicklung bis dann etwas draus wird. Musiker haben viele Möglichkeiten sich im Medienfeld zu etablieren. Sei es "als Praktikanten in Medienunternehmen" oder in der Selbstvermarktung via Youtueb/MySpace... es ist auch nicht so das Niemand mehr bereit ist dafür zu zahlen.. die die Kopieren, sind in meinen Augen einfach Jugendliche mit wenig Taschengeld oder Menschen die die Wertschätzung nicht verstehen oder nah an der Armutsgrenze balancieren.

Es ist gut das nicht aus jeder Band in der Nachbarschaft ein Musikstar wird, daher lehne ich auch Kulturflatrates ab. Wenn dir die Musik gut gefällt zahlt man auch für ihre Auftritte und für die Mp3s. Aber das Bild von dem armen Künstler an die Wand zu mahlen... es passt einfach nicht.

 *Quote:*   

>  Deswgen sage ich ja: Die Tauschbörsen sind an dieser Entwicklung beteiligt und keinesfalls die Gegenreaktion darauf!

 

++

Was Tauschbörsenbenutzer auch nicht bemerken ist das denjenigen die Musik "kaufen" mehr Gewichtung in der "Kultur-"Entwicklungsrichtung gegeben wird.

----------

## furanku

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also wenn das Lebensziel "Musiker werden" ist. Weil man entsprechende Begabungen oder eben sehr viel Spaß daran hat. Hat man entweder viel Geld oder Mitmenschen die einen Fördern um entsprechende Schulen zu besuchen usw. Es ist kein Argument das diese Menschen "arm sind" und davon Leben müssen... das erwartet Niemand. Dann müssen sie halt nebenher Jobben um sich DAS zu leisten. So ist das einfach im Leben. Zuerst macht man sowas aus Liebhaberrei und für die pers. Entwicklung bis dann etwas draus wird. Musiker haben viele Möglichkeiten sich im Medienfeld zu etablieren.
> 
> 

 

Dagegen habe ich nichts. Wer nicht gut genug ist um damit Geld zu verdienen muß sich eben etwas anderes suchen. Das ist überall so. Aber das ist doch etwas ganz anderes als was in den Tauschbörsen passiert. Das was dort illegal heruntergaleden wird, wollen die Tauschbörsennutzer ja haben. Sie sind nur nicht bereit dafür zu zahlen. Und das entwertet Musik als Kulturgut insgesamt.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Sei es "als Praktikanten in Medienunternehmen" oder in der Selbstvermarktung via Youtueb/MySpace... es ist auch nicht so das Niemand mehr bereit ist dafür zu zahlen.. die die Kopieren, sind in meinen Augen einfach Jugendliche mit wenig Taschengeld oder Menschen die die Wertschätzung nicht verstehen oder nah an der Armutsgrenze balancieren.
> 
> 

 

Jugendliche gegen ihr Geld eben gerne spontan aus. Wenn man nun mehr für Klamotten und Klingeltöne, bei McDonalds und für Computerspiele ausgibt, ist klar, daß weniger für Musik übrigbleibt. Rechtfertigt das etwa, daß man sich die dann umsonst nehmen darf? Nein, dann muß man sich sein Geld eben besser einteilen. ABer das ist eben schwer wenn der Download so verführerisch einfach ist. Ethisch gerechtfertigt wird es dadurch aber noch lange nicht.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist gut das nicht aus jeder Band in der Nachbarschaft ein Musikstar wird, daher lehne ich auch Kulturflatrates ab. Wenn dir die Musik gut gefällt zahlt man auch für ihre Auftritte und für die Mp3s. Aber das Bild von dem armen Künstler an die Wand zu mahlen... es passt einfach nicht.
> 
> 

 

Es ist einfach auch für gute Musiker schwerer geworden Geld zu verdienen, und nahezu unmöglich, wenn man nicht absolute Mainstream Musik macht. Die kleine Nischen-Labels sind alle entweder pleite, oder von den großen aufgekauft worden und dort auch auf Kommerz gedreht worden.

----------

## mv

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Entschuldige bitte, aber diese Argumentation ist doch eine typische Schutzbehauptung der Tauschbörsennutzer.

 

Nein, diese Argumentation ist das Erkennen der Realität. Wie Du richtig erkennst: Mit Musik kann man kein Geld verdienen. Ebensowenig mit Programmieren o.ä.: Es ist doch sehr bezeichnend, dass z.B. Google sein Geld nicht für Ihre Programmierleistung bekommen, sondern für die Werbung, die sie verkaufen. Natürlich ist es die Programmierleistung, die Letzteres ermöglicht, ab das Gesellschaftssystem ist perverserweise so aufgebaut, dass nicht die eigentliche Leistung bezahlt wird (Programmieren, Musik oder FIlme machen, ein Betriebssystem zu schreiben) sondern das "drumrum": Firmen beraten, Service für eine Distribution liefern, Leute ausbilden, CDs verkaufen, Konzerte geben, Merchandising, ...

Hier liegt es im Argen: Das Konzept des Kapitalismus (Geld für "Ware") passt bei geistiger Leistung eben nicht, weil diese nicht unmittelbar "Ware" produziert und die Reproduktion des Produzierten auch nichts kostet (zumindest nichts im Vergleich zum Aufwand der Produktion der "Ware"). Deshalb muss man sich grundsätzlich Gedanken über ein alternatives Konzept machen, statt ein offensichtlich unangemessenes und marodes Konzept gesetzlich zu verankern, unter dem derzeit alle kreativen Köpfe Not leiden.

----------

## mv

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Es ist einfach auch für gute Musiker schwerer geworden Geld zu verdienen, und nahezu unmöglich, wenn man nicht absolute Mainstream Musik macht..

 

Vollkommen korrekt. Das kapitalistische System hat es durch die alleinige Fixierung auf Geld und Verkauf im Nu geschafft, die gesamte Musikkultur nachhaltig zu vernichten. Im Filmbereich ist es noch nicht ganz so weit, weil es da noch ein paar idealistische Köpfe mit Geld zu geben scheint, aber auch da ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit. Im wissenschaftlichen Bereich ist es bereits zum größten Teil geschehen.  Was hat das jetzt aber mit Tauschbörsen zu tun?  Glaubst Du im Ernst, ohne die Tauschbörsen würde die Musikindustrie wenig kommerzielle Musiker mehr fördern?

----------

## Knieper

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Aber das ist doch etwas ganz anderes als was in den Tauschbörsen passiert. Das was dort illegal heruntergaleden wird, wollen die Tauschbörsennutzer ja haben. Sie sind nur nicht bereit dafür zu zahlen.

 

Sie können es haben, obwohl sie es nie kaufen würden. Ergo tut es auch niemanden weh. Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren vlt. zwei CDs gekauft und ein paar Alben bzw. Lieder aus Tauschbörsen gezogen. Und? Das ist wie Radio nach Bedarf. Ich hätte nie für ein-zwei Lieder eine ganze CD gekauft, ich kann mit dem Format "CD" auch nichts mehr anfangen. Zu Konzerten gehe ich gern, da tut der Künstler etwas und das sollte auch die Haupteinnahmequelle neben dem ganzen Merchandising sein. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann will es der Markt nicht und es geht wie jede andere Firma zugrunde. Mit "Kulturgut" hat das nichts zu tun - die Künstler nehmen sich oft viel zu wichtig.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mv wrote:*   

> Mit Musik kann man kein Geld verdienen. Ebensowenig mit Programmieren o.ä.: Es ist doch sehr bezeichnend, dass z.B. Google sein Geld nicht für Ihre Programmierleistung bekommen, sondern für die Werbung, die sie verkaufen.

 

Ahrg. Nein das ist doch auch nicht so. Natürlich kann man mit Programmieren Geld verdienen. Das Google das SO macht ist nur ein genialer Schachzug. Eben weil man nichts bezahlen muss und "die Ergebnisse so gut sind", verwendet jeder Google. Würde Google ein paar Cent verlangen pro Suchanfrage würde es bestimmt zuerst Einbüßen geben. Andererseits könnten Sie auch eine suchflatrate für Unternehmen und Privatkunden anbieten. Was vielleicht auch irgendwann passiert.

Programmierer verdienen übrigens bei Google sehr wohl Geld eben fürs Programmieren, genau wie in allen anderen Bereichen wo programmiert werden muss.

Musiker könnten auch für Videospiele Songs schreiben und sich das Bezahlen lassen was spricht dagegen? Oder für die Werbung oder für Jingles und und und.. genauso gut hätten sie diese ganzen Handyklingeltön-Sache unter den Nagel reißen können aber da waren sie zu langsam und nicht Innovativ/Kreativ genung.

Es ist gelogen das dafür (Kultur) kein Geld ausgegeben wird, zumindest Zahle ich Bücher, Videospiele, Filme, Zeitungen und Musik alle zusammen zu ein und dem selben Produkt. Das dieses System mit der Musik "nicht zu funktionieren scheint" liegt einfach an den Kunden aber auch an den Preisen und auch an der Qualität der Produkte. Es findet einfach ein Wandel statt.. auch hin zum Internet.

@Jugendliche die Geld ausgeben für...

Natürlich. Sie geben ihr Geld oft aus für sehr fragwürdige Dinge und es reicht nicht für alles, das wird es auch Nie. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich. Grade bei Musik wäre zumindest in der Phase wo man verschiedene Richtungen ausprobiert  das legale Tauschen wünschenswert. Oder eben das man keine GeMa-Gebühren zahlen muss wenn man eine Party veranstalten möchte usw. Die Gesellschaft hat es einfach noch nicht verstanden diesen Umstand auszunutzen statt ihn zu beklagen. Also das tauschen von Musik als Weg um mit Jugendlichen in Dialog zu treten. Eben Tauschbörsen-Seiten selbst zu erstellen, dort Werbung Musiknews und Interviews etc. zu schalten und eben genau dafür Geld auszugeben. Programme wie Itunes und der Ipod machen es doch vor. Das ganze könnte man wunderbar mit Konzertbesuchen oder ermäßigten Eintrittskaten in Clubs koppeln indem man Bonuspunkte verteilt fürs Hochladen von Musik oder den Kauf von Alben (um etwas in der Hand zu haben) die man dann an Konzertbesuchen anrechnet oder diese Punkte in Onlinespielen ausgibt für Virtuelle Gegenstände.. oder Rabatte im Supermarkt vor Ort.

----------

## musv

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Rechtfertigt das etwa, daß man sich die dann umsonst nehmen darf? Nein, dann muß man sich sein Geld eben besser einteilen.

 

Ich kenn die Diskussion bereits aus einem anderen Forum. Da führte das zu einem wesentlich längerem Streit. 

Folgende Punkte:

Das was wir hier zur Zeit erleben, kann man als Wirtschaftsevolution bezeichnen. Die Musikindustrie in der derzeitigen Form ist ein Dinosaurier, der die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt hat und in seiner jetzigen Form ausstirbt. Ist einfach so. Warum laden die Leute die Musik und Filme bei den Tauschbörsen runter? Ganz einfach, weil sie's können. Da mag das noch so unethisch und moralisch verwerflich sein, aber es ist nun mal möglich. Außerdem geht's schneller und ist bequemer als wenn man jetzt zum nächsten Blödmarkt fährt, sich die CD kauft, das Teil rippt und in die MP3-Sammlung integriert.  Diese Entwicklung kann man auch nicht mit Three-Strikes-Gesetzen und gerichtlichen Abmahnungen aufhalten. Und nein, sie [die Jugendlichen von heute] müssen sich das Geld nicht besser einteilen. Sie haben es schon optimal eingeteilt, indem sie nämlich die Musik und Filme kostenlos konsumieren und dadurch mehr Geld anderweitig zur Verfügung haben. In unserer kapitalistischen Staatsform würde man das ganz trocken als Gewinnmaximierung bezeichnen. 

Dann die armen Musiker, die am Hungertuch nagen. Ist schon komisch. Die Vertreter der Musikindustrie wählen immer die armen Musiker, die ums Überleben kämpfen. Die Raubmordkopierer auf der anderen Seite bringen immer die Beispiele von Britney Spears und Co., die aufgrund der Marketingindustrie das Geld in den Hintern geblasen kriegen. Wem glaubt man jetzt?

Argument Kopieren ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums. Die MI drückt das gern so aus. Als Stehlen wird im allgemeinen bezeichnet, wenn jemand eine Sache besitzt, die ein anderer wegnimmt und der rechtmäßige Eigentümer dann nicht mehr Besitzer dieser Sache ist. Beim Kopieren ist das nicht der Fall. Der ursprüngliche Besitzer hat nach dem Kopiervorgang nichts verloren. Es ist nicht möglich, den Eigentumsbegriff auf imaginäre "Gegenstände" einfach so auszudehnen. Der Eigentumsbegriff müsste für diesen Bereich erst einmal neu definiert werden. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Es ist einfach auch für gute Musiker schwerer geworden Geld zu verdienen, und nahezu unmöglich, wenn man nicht absolute Mainstream Musik macht. Die kleine Nischen-Labels sind alle entweder pleite, oder von den großen aufgekauft worden und dort auch auf Kommerz gedreht worden.

 

Komisch, das Angebot an Musik und Filmen wächst jedes Jahr. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Content Industrie jedes Jahr von einem wachsenden Umsatzergebnis ausgeht. In den letzten Jahren ist das Nettoeinkommen der Bevölkerung aber eher gefallen. D.h. immer mehr Produzenten wollen ein Stück vom großen Kuchen (zur Verfügung stehendes Geld für Musik/Kino) haben. Der Kuchen wird aber immer kleiner. Ist klar, dass man auf Seiten der Musikindustrie die Tatsache nicht einfach so akzeptieren kann. Es muss also ein Schuldiger gefunden werden. 

Und zu guter Letzt: Warum gibt es im Handel Festplatten mit 1TB Speicherkapazität oder mehr? Kein normaler Mensch braucht soviel Speicherkapazität für Urlaubsfotos oder als Archiv für geschriebene Briefe. Zum Chatten braucht man genausowenig eine Leitung mit 16mbit Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. 

Ich halte diese ganze Diskussion um Raubkopiererei einfach nur verlogen, weil damit versucht wird, die Realität zu kriminalisieren. Raubkopien gab es außerdem schon immer. Schon Goethe hat sein Heidenröslein geklaut. Der Unterschied zu heute ist, dass die Qualität zwischen Kopie und Original gleich ist. Und nein, ich glaub nicht, dass die Nichtmainstreammusik dadurch aussterben wird.Last edited by musv on Wed Jun 17, 2009 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## furanku

 *mv wrote:*   

>  Mit Musik kann man kein Geld verdienen. 

 

Wer sagt das? Warum nicht? Warum sollst Du jemanden nicht dafür bezahlen, daß er etwas kann? Auch eine Ausbildung ist etwas Imaterielles, du bezahlst andauernd für micht materielle Dinge, ohne daß es Dich stört.

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ebensowenig mit Programmieren o.ä.: Es ist doch sehr bezeichnend, dass z.B. Google sein Geld nicht für Ihre Programmierleistung bekommen, sondern für die Werbung, die sie verkaufen.
> 
> 

 

Google sind nun bei weitem nicht die einzigen die mit Computern oder Software Geld verdienen.

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Natürlich ist es die Programmierleistung, die Letzteres ermöglicht, ab das Gesellschaftssystem ist perverserweise so aufgebaut, dass nicht die eigentliche Leistung bezahlt wird (Programmieren, Musik oder FIlme machen, ein Betriebssystem zu schreiben) sondern das "drumrum": Firmen beraten, Service für eine Distribution liefern, Leute ausbilden, CDs verkaufen, Konzerte geben, Merchandising, ...
> 
> 

 

Natürlich werden Programmierer bezahlt, ebenso Musiker, Schauspieler und Autoren. Und das man für den Service zu einer Distribution bezahlt wird ist doch gerade ein Geschäftsmodell der Open Source Bewegung. Das findest Du pervers? Das wundert mich gerade in diesem Forum doch sehr.

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier liegt es im Argen: Das Konzept des Kapitalismus (Geld für "Ware") passt bei geistiger Leistung eben nicht, weil diese nicht unmittelbar "Ware" produziert und die Reproduktion des Produzierten auch nichts kostet (zumindest nichts im Vergleich zum Aufwand der Produktion der "Ware"). Deshalb muss man sich grundsätzlich Gedanken über ein alternatives Konzept machen, statt ein offensichtlich unangemessenes und marodes Konzept gesetzlich zu verankern, unter dem derzeit alle kreativen Köpfe Not leiden.

 

Ich habe nichts gegen alternative Konzepte. Aber wo helfen da die Tauschbörsen diese zu etablieren? Nirgendwo, im Gegenteil diese machen es eher schwer bis unmöglich so etwas durchzusetzen. Vor diesem Hintergrund sind die Tauschbörsen bestenfalls Nötigung: "Gibs mir umsonst, oder ich nehme es mir einfach!"

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Sie können es haben, obwohl sie es nie kaufen würden. Ergo tut es auch niemanden weh. Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren vlt. zwei CDs gekauft und ein paar Alben bzw. Lieder aus Tauschbörsen gezogen. Und?

 

Knieper das ist einfach gelogen. Wenn du diese Dinge nicht wollen würdest, warum hast du dir dann den Aufwand gemacht mit "Tauschbörse installiert, Seite gesucht, Titel gemerkt, eingegeben und Runtergeladen?". Warum nicht einen Freund gefragt ob er dir das leihen kann damit du dir von der CD eine Kopie machen kannst? Tauschbörsen werden von Menschen benutzt die diese öfter nutzen. Das ist einfach so. Reinhören kann man oft und woanders einfach genug, dafür braucht man mittlerweile wirklich keine Tauschbörse mehr zu.

Denn wenn man so handelt wie "du" ist es nichts verwerfliches und wirklich fast wie Radio, aber dafür zahlt man ja auch GEZ gebühren gell :) Nebenbei du hast diese Alben bestimmt schon gelöscht weil sie ja ohnehin nur Speicherplatz brauchen.. dann ist ja ok.

Extremer ist das einfach bei Filmen..... und wann habt ihr den letzten Film am Computer gesehen, wann im Kino und wann von einer offiziellen auf DVD. DVDs sind auch ein tolles Beispiel. Jeder der in der nähe wohnt, besucht gerne eine Videothek und ist auch bereit dafür zu zahlen weil es günstiger ist als ein Kinobesuch, meist schneller geht als der Download aus dem Internet und andererseits jemandem einen Arbeitsplatz in der nähe sichert.... und trotzdem kann man sie auf die Festplatte kopieren um sie später nochmal anzusehen.

Es ist ein unterschied ob man Filme massiv verteilt (ganze Festplatten mit Freunden kopiert), oder Freunden empfiehlt oder ob man seine gekauften CDs oder DVDs an Freunde verleiht.... und der einzige Unterschied ist die pers. Wertschätzung der Dinge.

----------

## Knieper

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ahrg. Nein das ist doch auch nicht so. Natürlich kann man mit Programmieren Geld verdienen.

 

Klar kann man mit Programmieren Geld verdienen, nur nicht mit Software. Softwareentwicklung ist eine Dienstleistung - ein Mathematiker bekommt für seine Formeln auch kein Geld über Jahre, sondern wird nur für seine Arbeit bezahlt. Daß es heute so gehandhabt wird, liegt an der kaputten Mentalität.

Edit:

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Knieper das ist einfach gelogen. Wenn du diese Dinge nicht wollen würdest, warum hast du dir dann den Aufwand gemacht mit "Tauschbörse installiert, Seite gesucht, Titel gemerkt, eingegeben und Runtergeladen?". Warum nicht einen Freund gefragt ob er dir das leihen kann damit du dir von der CD eine Kopie machen kannst?

 

Torrentclient hat man für viele legale Sachen auf dem Rechner, Kumpels haben die Musik nicht und das war der einzige vertretbare Aufwand - extra in den Laden gehen würde ich dafür nicht, hab ich auch früher so gut wie nie gemacht. Noch früher, als es Kassetten gab, habe ich mir mehr gekauft, weil ich die Alben meistens komplett gut fand, aber das war seitdem selten der Fall. Wenn ich doch mal eine CD entdecke, weil ich zufällig im Laden bin, dann sind es auch meist ältere zum Discountpreis. Manche Lieder gibt es nicht einmal mehr als CD oder ich müßte die extra bestellen...

 *Quote:*   

> Tauschbörsen werden von Menschen benutzt die diese öfter nutzen.

 

Mache ich ja auch, nur selten für Musik.

 *Quote:*   

> aber dafür zahlt man ja auch GEZ gebühren gell 

 

Ich zahle keine GEZ-Gebühren mehr, weil die ÖR Sekten ein Medium bieten (zB. Wort zum Sonntag) - das kann ich nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

 *Quote:*   

> Nebenbei du hast diese Alben bestimmt schon gelöscht weil sie ja ohnehin nur Speicherplatz brauchen.. dann ist ja ok.

 

Meistens lade ich eh nur ein einzelnes Lied runter, das Album hat man ja vorher auf Youtube gehört.

 *Quote:*   

> Extremer ist das einfach bei Filmen..... und wann habt ihr den letzten Film am Computer gesehen, wann im Kino und wann von einer offiziellen auf DVD.

 

Am Rechner schaue ich Filme, die es nur zum Download gibt, Kino mag ich nicht (wozu auch, wir haben ja selbst einen Beamer  :Wink: ) und DVDs gibt's zum Glück nach einer Weile im niedrigen einstelligen Eurobereich.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *musv wrote:*   

> Argument Kopieren ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums. Die MI drückt das gern so aus. Als Stehlen wird im allgemeinen bezeichnet, wenn jemand eine Sache besitzt, die ein anderer wegnimmt und der rechtmäßige Eigentümer dann nicht mehr Besitzer dieser Sache ist. Beim Kopieren ist das nicht der Fall. Der ursprüngliche Besitzer hat nach dem Kopiervorgang nichts verloren. Es ist nicht möglich, den Eigentumsbegriff auf imaginäre "Gegenstände" einfach so auszudehnen. Der Eigentumsbegriff müsste für diesen Bereich erst einmal neu definiert werden. 
> 
> 

 

Es ist Diebstahl. Verzichten ist mind. genauso einfach wie zu "tauschen". Wenn man sein Geld zu unbedacht ausgibt, sollte man sich besser überlegen wofür man es ausgibt, oder einen Ferienjob annehmen. Oder wie ich finde einfach seine Freizeitgestaltung überdenken.

musv, dein Beispiel führt eher dahin das eines Tages die Internetanbindung gedrosselt wird, oder man für jedes Byte Zahlen muss. Oder die Systeme noch mehr auf DRM setzen. Aber diese Systeme werden keine Akzeptanz bei den Menschen finden. Trotzdem wird es so kommen. Filme gibts neu nur noch auf Blue-Ray, im Kino muss man durch einen Metalldetektor oder es stirbt ganz aus und wird nur noch über Verschlüsselte Kanäle gesendet. Eine Piratenpartei kann daran einfach nichts ändern. Eines Tages kommt der große Knall und es wird nur noch TPM-Zertifizierte Hardware/Software unterstützt.

Oder Hardware wird so Teuer das sich die 0815-User nur Cloud-Computing leisten können. Daher denke ich auch nicht das die Musikindustrie soo bedroht ist.

Nein ich mag die Entwicklung nicht und eine andere wäre mir lieber. Aber ein "wir wollen doch nichts böses und tauschen nur und tun niemandem weh" ist einfach gelogen. Es tut nur "noch niemandem weh" weil andere (die Ehrlichen Kunden) die Preise dafür zahlen müssen.

Diese großen Festplatten sind nicht wegen der Musikindustrie da... auch die schnellen Leitungen nicht. Natürlich ein wenig stimmt das schon. Aber glaubst du nicht auch das der Wettlauf des Fortschritts andere Gründe hat? Warum werden Spielekonsolen immer schneller, schicker und finden immer mehr Anhang?

Oh das ist auch ein Gutes beispiel! Warum wollen immer weniger Entwickler für den PC entwickeln? In Zukunft werden nur Konsolen spiele verkauft, weil dort Geld zu verdienen ist weil dort das Raubkopieren schwerer ist usw. Also das Kopieren aus dem Internet hat Auswirkungen die man auch überall spüren kann.

Wenn es nach den Gesetzen der Evolution weiter geht (dazu gehört auch das Tauschbörsen nutzen).. ist es ganz natürlich das sich der Status anders fortsetzt. Und das ist nun mal das das alte Modell ausstirbt. Und sowas wie Konsolen sich durchsetzen die ein Kopieren wirksam vermindern. Oder das das Internet begrenzt wird.. oder Überwacht etc... es wird sich das durchsetzen was kopieren wirksam verhindert. Oder eben den Zugriff auf diese Dinge begrenzt und genug Geld zurücklaufen lässt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Ahrg. Nein das ist doch auch nicht so. Natürlich kann man mit Programmieren Geld verdienen. 
> 
> Klar kann man mit Programmieren Geld verdienen, nur nicht mit Software. Softwareentwicklung ist eine Dienstleistung - ein Mathematiker bekommt für seine Formeln auch kein Geld über Jahre, sondern wird nur für seine Arbeit bezahlt. Daß es heute so gehandhabt wird, liegt an der kaputten Mentalität.

 

++

Ja so sehe ich das auch...

Wenn man eine Kulturflatrate umsetzt dann bitte eine die kein Geld fließen lässt und darauf besteht sehr alte Werke in einem Digitalen Museum zu sammeln. So für Musik, Filme und Software die älter ist als 25 Jahre (immerhin ist das mehr als 1/4 Lebenszeit, da sollte der Künstler schon genug mit seinem Werk umgesetzt haben ;).

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ...dein Beispiel führt eher dahin das eines Tages die Internetanbindung gedrosselt wird, oder man für jedes Byte Zahlen muss. Oder die Systeme noch mehr auf DRM setzen. Aber diese Systeme werden keine Akzeptanz bei den Menschen finden. Trotzdem wird es so kommen. Filme gibts neu nur noch auf Blue-Ray, im Kino muss man durch einen Metalldetektor oder es stirbt ganz aus und wird nur noch über Verschlüsselte Kanäle gesendet. Eine Piratenpartei kann daran einfach nichts ändern. Eines Tages kommt der große Knall und es wird nur noch TPM-Zertifizierte Hardware/Software unterstützt. Oder Hardware wird so Teuer das sich die 0815-User nur Cloud-Computing leisten können. Daher denke ich auch nicht das die Musikindustrie soo bedroht ist.

 

Die Realität zeigt, dass es nicht so ist. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die kostenpflichtigen Downloaddienste gehen sogar wieder weg von DRM und der Kopierschutzgängelei. Die Hardware wird auch immer billiger anstatt teurer. Und die Internetanbindungen werden auch immer schneller. Wie gesagt, illegale Kopien sind keine Erfindung der letzten 5 Jahre. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass der c64 als erfolgreichster Heimcomputer, der ein gesamtes Jahrzehnt den Heimanwenderbereich dominiert hat, ohne Raubkopien niemals diesen Status erreicht hätte. Ich will mit meinem Beitrag keineswegs sagen, dass Raubkopierer nicht die Einkünfte der Content-Industrie schmälern. Ich sage nur, dass es sich bei der Kopiererei in diesem Ausmaß um einen Seiteneffekt des Internets handelt, der einfach nicht aufzuhalten ist. Und je später das die Content-Industrie begreift und versucht, diese Entwicklung durch rechtliche Maßnahmen zu unterbinden, desto mehr wird sie im Endeffekt verlieren. Blu-ray kann ich mir unter Linux nicht ansehen, weil ich keinen Player hab und es wohl auch keine Software zum Abspielen gibt. Und zum Kauf eines Players und Windows lass ich mich nicht gängeln. Da ich bestimmt nicht der Einzige bin, werden zwangsläufig bessere Alternativen auftauchen. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nein ich mag die Entwicklung nicht und eine andere wäre mir lieber. Aber ein "wir wollen doch nichts böses und tauschen nur und tun niemandem weh" ist einfach gelogen. Es tut nur "noch niemandem weh" weil andere (die Ehrlichen Kunden) die Preise dafür zahlen müssen.

 

Welche Entwicklung wäre Dir lieber? Dass es niemanden weh tut, behaupte ich nicht. Es gibt bei jeder Reform und Entwicklung Verlierer. Und die ehrlichen Kunden müssen den Preis nicht zahlen. Niemand wird zum Kauf und Konsum gezwungen. Die Leute, denen die Musik oder Filme das Geld Wert ist, zahlen auch den Preis dafür. Die Leute, die den Wert nicht sehen, zahlen eben nicht. Ganz einfach. Das ist Marktwirtschaft. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Diese großen Festplatten sind nicht wegen der Musikindustrie da... auch die schnellen Leitungen nicht.

 

Weswegen sonst?

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Oh das ist auch ein Gutes beispiel! Warum wollen immer weniger Entwickler für den PC entwickeln? In Zukunft werden nur Konsolen spiele verkauft, weil dort Geld zu verdienen ist weil dort das Raubkopieren schwerer ist usw. Also das Kopieren aus dem Internet hat Auswirkungen die man auch überall spüren kann.

 

Und? Wenn das für die Spieleentwickler lohnender ist für Spielkonsolen zu entwickeln, dann werden sie das wohl tun. Als normaler Linuxnutzer erwarte ich auch nicht, dass die Entwickler sämtliche Windowsspiele auch für Linux umsetzen. Warum auch? Lohnt sich für die nicht. Und wenn es sich auch nicht mehr für Windows lohnt sondern nur noch für Konsolen, dann müssen die das halt machen. Was übrigens gegen Dein Argument spricht: http://www.gbase.ch/PC/news/4226/41460.html Obwohl Sims 3 schon vor der offiziellen Veröffentlichung in den Tauschbörsen aufgetaucht ist, scheint EA wohl mit den Verkaufszahlen ganz zufrieden zu sein.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wenn man eine Kulturflatrate umsetzt dann bitte eine die kein Geld fließen lässt und darauf besteht sehr alte Werke in einem Digitalen Museum zu sammeln. So für Musik, Filme und Software die älter ist als 25 Jahre (immerhin ist das mehr als 1/4 Lebenszeit, da sollte der Künstler schon genug mit seinem Werk umgesetzt haben .

 

Da werden wohl einige Leute, was dagegen haben. Nämlich genau dieselben (Rechteinhaber), die großflächig an dieser Musik verdienen und genau aus diesen Gründen gegen Raubkopierer vorgehen. Und da genau diese Leute einen sehr dominanten und erfolgreichen Lobbyismus betreiben, wird eine bezahlbare Kulturflat wohl eine Utopie bleiben.

----------

## mv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Programmierer verdienen übrigens bei Google sehr wohl Geld eben fürs Programmieren

 

Das ändert nichts daran, dass das dahinterstehende gesellschaftliche Modell dem Programmieren keinen Wert beimisst. Besser sichtbar wird es bei dem Musiker-Beispiel:

 *Quote:*   

> Musiker könnten auch für Videospiele [...] Werbung [...] Jingles [...] Handyklingeltön-Sache

 

Aber eben nicht für die Musik an sich - was die eigentliche Leistung der Musiker ist und sein sollte. Es kann eben nur das "drumrum" und nicht der kulturelle Wert verkauft werden. Und das ist der fundamentale Fehler im gesellschaftlichen Modell. Das Gleiche gilt in der Wissenschaft: Davon kann man nicht leben. Höchstens indirekt (mit Lehre oder - falls in dem Gebiet vorhanden - eine spezielle Anwendung) kann das Überleben gesichert werden.

----------

## manuels

Es gab mal Zeiten - und ein bisschen entwickelt sich das ganze wieder dahin - in den denen für "aktiv Musikmachen" bezahlt wurde, sprich Konzerte geben.

Ein Album kann ich in einigen Wochen aufnehmen und kann damit (theoretisch) unendlich viel Geld verdienen, ohne dass ich mir später noch irgendwelche Mühen machen muss - das ist das perverse an "Digitaler Ware".

Die MI mäckert weil für sie dieses wunderderbare Geschäftsmodell wegbricht.

EDIT: typo²

----------

## think4urs11

ja es stimmt wohl das mengenmäßig der größere Teil des P2P-Traffic aus eigentlich (gemäß §-Lage heute) zu bezahlendem Content besteht

ja es stimmt wohl das die PP meilenweit von einer möglichen Regierungsmitverantwortung entfernt ist

ja es stimmt wohl das die PP auch einige zumindest diskussionswürdige Vorstellungen hat

aber es stimmt auch das die PP aktuell noch am nähesten an etwas herankommt das man unterstützen kann um in der Gesellschaft das Bewußtsein für die Belange der modernen Informationsgesellschaft zu wecken, Dinge dem breiten Publikum bewußt zu machen, ...

es stimmt weiterhin das aktuell sehr vieles schiefläuft, die Gesellschaft als solche Ansätze von Zerfall zeigt und Egomanie en vogue ist

Die aktuelle Führung (d.h. die Kaste Politiker als solche) ist scheinbar viel zu sehr in alten, überholten Denkstrukturen verfangen, durch wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeiten in ihrer Handlungsfähigkeit festgefahren bis eingeschänkt und nur sehr begrenzt in der Lage bzw. willens noch vollständig 'im Namen des Volkes' zu agieren.

'Geld regiert die Welt' ist eben nicht nur so ein Spruch - dies zu ändern sollte (muß?) aber ein Anliegen von uns allen sein - ein Weg dazu ist es 'unseren' Anliegen ein Gesicht und eine Stimme zu geben. Das _kann_ die PP sein, es kann aber genausogut sonstwer sein, ich wüßte aktuell nur niemand der den Job übernehmen will.

Und zum Thema 'große Platten, schnelle Leitungen':

So ganz grob gibt es in Firmen ca. 50-60% mehr Daten jedes Jahr und damit steigt auch analog die Notwendigkeit diese Daten in erträglicher Zeit z.B. zwischen Standorten zu übertragen.

Man kann schnelle DSL-Anschlüsse also auch wohlwollend als Abfallprodukt dieser Sachzwänge ansehen (mit denen die ISPs so ganz nebenbei dann auch noch ordentlich verdienen).

----------

## furanku

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kenn die Diskussion bereits aus einem anderen Forum. Da führte das zu einem wesentlich längerem Streit. 
> 
> 

 

Das "andere Forum" hat aber auch wesentlich weniger Streitkultur. Vielleicht kommen wir hier ja etwas weiter.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das was wir hier zur Zeit erleben, kann man als Wirtschaftsevolution bezeichnen. Die Musikindustrie in der derzeitigen Form ist ein Dinosaurier, der die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkannt hat und in seiner jetzigen Form ausstirbt.
> 
> 

 

Das sehe ich nicht. Der MI geht es gar nicht so schlecht. Der Musikszene geht es schlecht, das ist aber etwas anderes. Die überkommerzialisierte Masche der MI funktioniert doch nicht schlecht.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ist einfach so. Warum laden die Leute die Musik und Filme bei den Tauschbörsen runter? Ganz einfach, weil sie's können. Da mag das noch so unethisch und moralisch verwerflich sein, aber es ist nun mal möglich.
> 
> 

 

Gentechnik ist auch technisch möglich. Das heißt noch lange nicht, daß man sich nicht über die Konsequenzen des eigenen Handeln bewußt sein muß. Im Gegenteil, je potenter die Technik, desto gravierender die Auswirkungen und desto vorsichtiger sollte man mit einem "Isso, basta!" sein.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Außerdem geht's schneller und ist bequemer als wenn man jetzt zum nächsten Blödmarkt fährt, sich die CD kauft, das Teil rippt und in die MP3-Sammlung integriert. 
> 
> 

 

Den Vorteil hat ebenso jeder legale Download-Laden.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Diese Entwicklung kann man auch nicht mit Three-Strikes-Gesetzen und gerichtlichen Abmahnungen aufhalten.
> 
> 

 

Der Einbrich des schwedischen Internetverkehrs bei gleichzeitigem Anstieg der legalen Downloads zeigen schon, daß das nichts "unumstößliches" ist. Ich will keine "Three-Strikes-Out" Regelung. Umso mehr ärgert es mich, daß ich mich mit dieser auseinandersetzen muß weil eine uneinsichtige Minderheit der MI die passende Munition liefert, um diese durchzusetzen.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Und nein, sie [die Jugendlichen von heute] müssen sich das Geld nicht besser einteilen. Sie haben es schon optimal eingeteilt, indem sie nämlich die Musik und Filme kostenlos konsumieren und dadurch mehr Geld anderweitig zur Verfügung haben.
> 
> 

 

Nein so einfach bekommst Du unethisches Verhalten nicht gerechtfertigt.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  In unserer kapitalistischen Staatsform würde man das ganz trocken als Gewinnmaximierung bezeichnen. 
> 
> 

 

So könntest Du dann auch materiellen Diebstahl rechtfertigen. Nein, das Argument zeiht einfach nicht.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann die armen Musiker, die am Hungertuch nagen. Ist schon komisch. Die Vertreter der Musikindustrie wählen immer die armen Musiker, die ums Überleben kämpfen. Die Raubmordkopierer auf der anderen Seite bringen immer die Beispiele von Britney Spears und Co., die aufgrund der Marketingindustrie das Geld in den Hintern geblasen kriegen. 
> 
> 

 

Bitte, nicht polemisieren, ja?

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wem glaubt man jetzt?
> 
> 

 

Ich habe als Musiker gearbeitet und damit Geld verdient. Ich meine zu wissen wovon ich rede.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Argument Kopieren ist Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums. Die MI drückt das gern so aus. Als Stehlen wird im allgemeinen bezeichnet, wenn jemand eine Sache besitzt, die ein anderer wegnimmt und der rechtmäßige Eigentümer dann nicht mehr Besitzer dieser Sache ist. Beim Kopieren ist das nicht der Fall. Der ursprüngliche Besitzer hat nach dem Kopiervorgang nichts verloren. Es ist nicht möglich, den Eigentumsbegriff auf imaginäre "Gegenstände" einfach so auszudehnen. Der Eigentumsbegriff müsste für diesen Bereich erst einmal neu definiert werden. 
> 
> 

 

Es geht doch viel eher darum, daß Du die Rechte von jemandem an seinem Werk respektierst. Wenn man Deiner Argumentation folgt, könnte man ja auch fragen mit welchen Recht jemand sein Werk unter eine freie Lizenz stellt und auf Beachtung dieser besteht und das sogar notfalls eingklagt. Du behauptest ja, daß man soetwas jemandem nicht wegnehmen kann. Warum sind also GPL-Verletzungen Deiner Meinung nach unethisch, illegale Kopien aus Tauschbörsen aber nicht? 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Komisch, das Angebot an Musik und Filmen wächst jedes Jahr. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Content Industrie jedes Jahr von einem wachsenden Umsatzergebnis ausgeht. In den letzten Jahren ist das Nettoeinkommen der Bevölkerung aber eher gefallen.

 Das müßte man wohl doch etwas genauer aufschlüsseln um da auch nur ansatzweise etwas in den Zahlen zu sehen, z.B. wie sich das Einkommen auf die verschiednen gesellschaftlichen Gruppierungen verteilt  und wie sich deren Kaufverhalten verändert hat. So einfach mit zwei Zahlen jonglieren und einem "wohl eher gesunken" ist das eine Milchmädchenrechnung.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  D.h. immer mehr Produzenten wollen ein Stück vom großen Kuchen (zur Verfügung stehendes Geld für Musik/Kino) haben. Der Kuchen wird aber immer kleiner. Ist klar, dass man auf Seiten der Musikindustrie die Tatsache nicht einfach so akzeptieren kann. Es muss also ein Schuldiger gefunden werden. 
> 
> 

  Und die Filesharer sind prinzipiell unschuldig und richten keinerlei Schaden an? Wo steht das geschrieben?

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zu guter Letzt: Warum gibt es im Handel Festplatten mit 1TB Speicherkapazität oder mehr? Kein normaler Mensch braucht soviel Speicherkapazität für Urlaubsfotos oder als Archiv für geschriebene Briefe. Zum Chatten braucht man genausowenig eine Leitung mit 16mbit Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. 
> 
> 

 

Weil es große Festplatten gibt ist das illegale Herunterladen erlaubt?! Was ist denn das bitte für eine Logik?

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich halte diese ganze Diskussion um Raubkopiererei einfach nur verlogen, weil damit versucht wird, die Realität zu kriminalisieren.
> 
> 

 Ich will keine "Überkriminalisierung". Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß das illegale Herunterladen die Rechte andere verletzt, und wer da führt einfach kein Weg dran vorbei.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Raubkopien gab es außerdem schon immer. Schön Goethe hat sein Heidenröslein geklaut.
> 
> 

 Jetzt vergleichst Du die Tauschbörsennutzer schon mit Kreativen wie Goethe? Wo ist denn der Content den diese selber produzieren? Die Tauschbörsen sind doch voll mit den Produkten der MI! Wenn diese auch nur zu 50 Prozent selbstgemachtes Material enthielten, das die Nutzer selber eingestellt hätten, was hätten wir für eine blühende Musikszene! Aber selbst was da an Eigenproduktionen ist, kommt doch in den allermeisten Fällen nicht über einen dilletantischen Remix hinaus.

----------

## furanku

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Album kann ich in einigen Wochen aufnehmen und kann damit (theoretisch) unendlich viel Geld verdienen, ...
> 
> 

 

Warum machst Du es dann nicht?

Ich habe mal mit Musik mein Geld verdient und ich kann das nicht ... und, ehrlichgesagt, ich habe erhebliche Zweifel, daß Du es kannst.

----------

## think4urs11

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Den Vorteil hat ebenso jeder legale Download-Laden.

 

Wesegen ja z.B. Apples iStore ziemlich gut im Geschäft ist. Andere weniger, was wahlweise an überhöhten Preisen oder an mieser Bedienung oder DRM-Gängelung liegt.

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*    Und nein, sie [die Jugendlichen von heute] müssen sich das Geld nicht besser einteilen. Sie haben es schon optimal eingeteilt, indem sie nämlich die Musik und Filme kostenlos konsumieren und dadurch mehr Geld anderweitig zur Verfügung haben. Nein so einfach bekommst Du unethisches Verhalten nicht gerechtfertigt.

 

Die Möglichkeiten Geld auszugeben und die Preise dafür sind überproportional zur verfügbaren Geldmenge gestiegen, Logisch das da für einzelne Dinge relativ weniger ausgegeben wird als früher. Diese Tatsache wird aber z.B. von der MI schlicht ignoriert. Ich kann jeden € eben nur einmal ausgeben, früher waren das CD oder mal Kino, heute ists gerne mal meinetwegen ein neues Konsolenspiel oder ein Kurztrip nach Rom 'auf nen Kaffee' dank Billigfliegern - gabs früher nicht, ergo habe ich heute relativ weniger Geld für neue CDs.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Es geht doch viel eher darum, daß Du die Rechte von jemandem an seinem Werk respektierst.

 

Das ist ein recht generelles Problem mit dem Respekt in einer auf Konsum und Egomanie getrimmten Gesellschaft. Im Prinzip hast du damit recht.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal mit Musik mein Geld verdient und ich kann das nicht ... und, ehrlichgesagt, ich habe erhebliche Zweifel, daß Du es kannst.

 

Wie war das mit dem polemisch werden?  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Den Vorteil hat ebenso jeder legale Download-Laden. 
> 
> Wesegen ja z.B. Apples iStore ziemlich gut im Geschäft ist. Andere weniger, was wahlweise an überhöhten Preisen oder an mieser Bedienung oder DRM-Gängelung liegt.

 Klar ist dieser Markt in Bewegung, der ist ja noch neu. So wie ich es sehe geht der Trend aber momentan in Richtung 5€ für ein DRM freies Album, Neuerscheinungen ein wenig mehr. Das finde ich eigentlich fair. Meine Sorge ist, daß auch diese Angebote das illegale Tauschen bei den Uneinsichtigen "Will-aber-alles-umsonst-haben" nicht einschränken werden, und dann hat die MI das Argument: "Nun sind wir Euch schon so weit entgegengekommen und es mißachten immer noch so viele unsere Rechte. Staat, bitte hilf uns mit der Three-Strikes-Out Regelung, wer nicht hören will muß eben fühlen." Das will auch ich nicht, aber Du siehst wie sehr sich manche prinzipiell weigern auch nur kritisch mal über das illegale Tauschen nachzudenken. Damit meine ich nicht diese Diskussion hier und keine der anwesende Diskussionsteilnehmer, aber da ist in einer Generation eine "Ich nehms mir eben und rede es mir schön"-Haltung entstanden, die ich sehr problematisch finde. 

Um diese Problematik drückt sich auch die Piratenpartei herum: Wie sollen die "neuen Modelle" die man fordert konkret aussehen und insbesondere finanziert werden? Solange man diese einfache Frage zu einem Kernthema der PP dort nicht beantworten kann, nehme ich die PP nicht wirklich ernst. 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Möglichkeiten Geld auszugeben und die Preise dafür sind überproportional zur verfügbaren Geldmenge gestiegen, Logisch das da für einzelne Dinge relativ weniger ausgegeben wird als früher. Diese Tatsache wird aber z.B. von der MI schlicht ignoriert. Ich kann jeden € eben nur einmal ausgeben, früher waren das CD oder mal Kino, heute ists gerne mal meinetwegen ein neues Konsolenspiel oder ein Kurztrip nach Rom 'auf nen Kaffee' dank Billigfliegern - gabs früher nicht, ergo habe ich heute relativ weniger Geld für neue CDs.

 Die MI ist doch äußerst erfolgreich dabei sich neue Einnahmequellen zu eröffnen, bzw. zu optimieren. Zunächst mal hat man allen Ballast über Bord geworfen. Nischenmusik lohnt nicht, zu geringe Gewinnmargen. Musiker braucht man nicht. Die Oberweite und das Zahnpastalächeln müssen stimmen! CD Verkäufe? Funktioniert nicht mehr, aber mit Klamotten, Klingeltönen und Partys kann man den Kiddies immer noch das Taschengeld abnehmen. Man muß es nur genügend Hypen! Die Tauschbörsennutzer fördern diese Entwicklung sogar noch eher, glauben aber sie würden die MI bekämpfen.

Sicher, auch früher gab es schon so etwas, "The Monkees" waren eine reinrassige Teeny-Casting Band. Aber so überkommerzialisiert war es eben noch nicht. Damals waren auch Miles Davis, Pink Floyd und Kraftwerk mit sehr experimentellen Alben bei Major Labels unter Vertrag.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *furanku wrote:*   Es geht doch viel eher darum, daß Du die Rechte von jemandem an seinem Werk respektierst. 
> 
> Das ist ein recht generelles Problem mit dem Respekt in einer auf Konsum und Egomanie getrimmten Gesellschaft. Im Prinzip hast du damit recht.

 Danke!

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *furanku wrote:*   Ich habe mal mit Musik mein Geld verdient und ich kann das nicht ... und, ehrlichgesagt, ich habe erhebliche Zweifel, daß Du es kannst. 
> 
> Wie war das mit dem polemisch werden? 

 

Warum meinst Du ich wäre polemisch? Glaubst Du daß er in ein paar Wochen ein Album aufnehmen kann und damit unendlich viel Geld verdienen kann? Ich nicht.

----------

## think4urs11

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Um diese Problematik drückt sich auch die Piratenpartei herum: Wie sollen die "neuen Modelle" die man fordert konkret aussehen und insbesondere finanziert werden? Solange man diese einfache Frage zu einem Kernthema der PP dort nicht beantworten kann, nehme ich die PP nicht wirklich ernst.

 

Nur Meckern und nicht mitmachen ist aber auch nicht der richtige Weg. Es steht faktisch jedem offen z.B. der PP beizutreten. Noch ist es eine relativ kleine Partei und mit entsprechendem Einsatz kann man hier auch tatsächliche Änderungen bewirken - in der z.B. CDU sieht das anders aus.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Die MI ist doch äußerst erfolgreich dabei sich neue Einnahmequellen zu eröffnen.

 

Und jault aber trotzdem parallel dazu über die sinkenden CD-Absätze der großtittigen Piepsestimmchenzahnersatzshowpüppies - und das stinkt selbstverständlich vielen weil es offensichtlich doppelzüngig ist. Konsumverweigerung (incl. dem Nichtnutzen von P2P als 'Ersatz') ist aber ähnlich wie Medienkompetenz ein rares Gut. Dem 'Kapital' kann man nur auf eine Weise erklären wo der Hammer hängt - durch den Entzug derer Droge. Der saubere Weg wäre das schlichte Ignorieren des Angebotes, nicht das Nutzen-ja/Zahlen-nein Prinzip. Übertrieben wird in diesem Kontext allerdings von beiden Seiten.

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Ich habe mal mit Musik mein Geld verdient und ich kann das nicht ... und, ehrlichgesagt, ich habe erhebliche Zweifel, daß Du es kannst.  *think4urs11 wrote:*   Wie war das mit dem polemisch werden?  Warum meinst Du ich wäre polemisch? Glaubst Du daß er in ein paar Wochen ein Album aufnehmen kann und damit unendlich viel Geld verdienen kann? Ich nicht.

 

Ich weiß es nicht, ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich - genausowenig wie du nehme ich an.

Ungerechtfertigte Vorverurteilung bis (wenn ich mal gaaaaanz zickig bin) persönlicher Angriff.

Was er meinte war aber etwas anderes - mit einem Album hat man prinzipiell nur einmal die Arbeit es herzustellen - verkauft werden kann es aber auch in 30 Jahren noch in beliebiger Anzahl und ebenso prinzipiell bekommst der Künstler dann immer noch Geld für eine Arbeit die 'ewig' zurückliegt. Verglichen mit einem Steineklopfer im Bergwerk ist das schon ein Unterschied, der bekommt kein Geld mehr wenn er den Hammer weglegt.

----------

## musv

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Der MI geht es gar nicht so schlecht. Der Musikszene geht es schlecht, das ist aber etwas anderes. Die überkommerzialisierte Masche der MI funktioniert doch nicht schlecht.

 

Warum werden dann so massiv Maßnahmen gegen Raubkopierer eingeleitet? Wenn's denen nicht schlecht geht, sollte man doch meinen, dass die paar Tauschenbörsen nur Schäden im Bagatellbereich hervorrufen würden. Wie die großen Musikkonzerne aber gebetsmühlenartig betonen, entstehen durch die Tauschbörsen Milliarden, wenn nicht sogar Billionenverluste weltweit.... Warum gibt's dann also überhaupt die Piratenpartei?

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Gentechnik ist auch technisch möglich.

 

Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen? Gentechnik wird von einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung abgelehnt. Bei der Nutzung der Tauschbörsen scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein. Ohne Teilnehmer würden die Dinger ja nicht funktionieren. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Den Vorteil hat ebenso jeder legale Download-Laden.

 

Der kostet aber Geld. Und das hat nicht jeder. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Der Einbrich des schwedischen Internetverkehrs bei gleichzeitigem Anstieg der legalen Downloads zeigen schon, daß das nichts "unumstößliches" ist.

 

Tja, aus diesem Grund schickt auch die schwedische Piratenpartei einen Abgeordneten ins Europaparlament. Ebenso aus diesem Grund wurde die Piratenpartei dort drittgrößte Kraft bei der Stimmenauszählung. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Nein so einfach bekommst Du unethisches Verhalten nicht gerechtfertigt.

 

Warum nicht? Unsere Gesellschaft basiert darauf. Das wurde gerade erst wieder durch die Finanzkrise deutlich. Gewinne privatisieren - Verluste sozialisieren. Die Vorstände der Dresdner Bank haben 1 Jahr vor der Pleite ihre Gehälter verdoppelt, der Typ von der HRE fordert noch immer Boni in Millionenhöhe. Solche Vorbilder erzeugen bei vielen Menschen eine gewisse Abstumpfung, was unethisches Verhalten angeht. Noch dazu sind Tauschbörsen anonym. Die Nutzer sehen die direkte "Schädigung" nicht. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   In unserer kapitalistischen Staatsform würde man das ganz trocken als Gewinnmaximierung bezeichnen.  
> 
> So könntest Du dann auch materiellen Diebstahl rechtfertigen. Nein, das Argument zeiht einfach nicht.

 

Wie gesagt, das hängt ganz davon ab, ob man materielle Güter mit immateriellen Gütern gleichsetzt. Ich denke, dass kann man nicht, da ein immaterielles Gut aufgrund seiner Reproduzierbarkeit unendlichfach vorhanden ist. Bei einem materiellen Gut ist das nicht der Fall. Solange wir in der Frage keinen Kompromiss finden, ist die Diskussion an der Stelle sinnlos. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ich habe als Musiker gearbeitet und damit Geld verdient. Ich meine zu wissen wovon ich rede.

 

Ich verdiene durch Programmierung meine Brötchen. Dabei ist es mir egal, ob jemand meinen Quellcode weiterverwendet oder nicht. Bzw. ist es mir sogar recht, wenn ich dadurch eine Rückmeldung bekomme und meine Fehler verringern kann. Und wenn du als Musiker gearbeitet hast, um damit Dein Geld zu verdienen, würde ich Zweifel an der Selbstverwirklichung als Künstler anmelden. Das ist aber Deine Sache und interessiert mich nicht weiter. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Warum sind also GPL-Verletzungen Deiner Meinung nach unethisch...

 

Hab ich wo behauptet?

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Und die Filesharer sind prinzipiell unschuldig und richten keinerlei Schaden an? Wo steht das geschrieben?

 

Möchte ich auch mal wissen. Denn das hab ich ebenfalls nicht behauptet. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Weil es große Festplatten gibt ist das illegale Herunterladen erlaubt?! Was ist denn das bitte für eine Logik?

 

Deine.  :Smile:  Meine Feststellung war, dass kein normaler Privatanwender Festplatten in dieser Größe braucht. Für Fotos, Briefe, Programme und Betriebssystem würden wohl auch locker 40 GB ausreichen. 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Jetzt vergleichst Du die Tauschbörsennutzer schon mit Kreativen wie Goethe?

 

Na, wir wollen doch mal nicht den Sinn verdrehen. Meine Feststellung war, dass schon zu Zeiten Goethes abgeschrieben und kopiert wurde, und dass Goethe das selbst auch genutzt hat. Irgendwelche Parallelen zu Tauschbörsennutzern hab ich nicht gezogen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *furanku wrote:*   

> So wie ich es sehe geht der Trend aber momentan in Richtung 5€ für ein DRM freies Album, Neuerscheinungen ein wenig mehr. Das finde ich eigentlich fair.

 

Dito - die 20/30/40€+ für das gleiche auf einem Stück rundem Plastik hingegen ist hart gesagt Abzocke - und wird deswegen immer weniger akzeptiert, was die Umsätze/Gewinne drückt. Das das Nievau der neuen Sachen im Mittel nicht gerade steigt ist ein weiterer Grund.

----------

## mv

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*    Mit Musik kann man kein Geld verdienen.  
> 
> Wer sagt das? Warum nicht? Warum sollst Du jemanden nicht dafür bezahlen, daß er etwas kann? Auch eine Ausbildung ist etwas Imaterielles, du bezahlst andauernd für micht materielle Dinge, ohne daß es Dich stört.

 

Genau das klage ich ja an, dass das nicht passiert. Es ist zwar verständlich, dass dies Privatpersonen und Firmen nicht tun - oder halt nur in sehr begrenztem Umfang, bei den Aspekten, bei denen sie unmittelbar Nutzen ziehen können, was aber in großen Teilen der Kunst und Wissenschaft für niemanden der Fall ist - aber die gesellschaftliche (ich sage bewusst nicht: staatliche) Regelung müsste so sein, dass man von so etwas zumindest leben können müsste. Der Wert von Kunst und Wissenschaft bemisst sich halt tatsächlich nicht am unmittelbaren Nutzen, wird aber seltsamerweise nur nach diesem honoriert.

 *Quote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   
> 
> Ebensowenig mit Programmieren o.ä.: Es ist doch sehr bezeichnend, dass z.B. Google sein Geld nicht für Ihre Programmierleistung bekommen, sondern für die Werbung, die sie verkaufen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wieviel bekommt z.B. ein Gentoo-Entwickler jährlich? Seine Arbeit ist nur wertloser Dreck?

 *Quote:*   

> Natürlich werden Programmierer bezahlt, ebenso Musiker, Schauspieler und Autoren.

 

Nochmals: Wieviel bekommt ein Gentoo-Entwickler jährlich?  Die eigentliche kreative Arbeit wird nur als Hobby gewürdigt.

 *Quote:*   

> Und das man für den Service zu einer Distribution bezahlt wird ist doch gerade ein Geschäftsmodell der Open Source Bewegung. Das findest Du pervers?

 

Dieses Geschäftsmodell ist eine absolute Notlösung, weil man mit der eigentlichen Tätigkeit keinen Pfennig verdient. Ist es nicht pervers, wenn Professoren hören müssen: "Forschen können Sie in Ihrer Freizeit"?

----------

## disi

Ich habe da eine generelle Frage  :Smile: 

Hat schon einmal Jemand Briefwahl gemacht? Kann ich da alle moeglichen Parteien Deutschlands waehlen?

Ich weiss wegen der Briefwahl RTFM, mache ich nun auch bzw. habe schonmal eine E-Mail and die Embassy geschickt.

 *http://www.lusaka.diplo.de/Vertretung/lusaka/en/down__wahlen__2009,property=Daten.pdf wrote:*   

> 2. German nationals permanently resident abroad
> 
> If you are a German national who is resident abroad and no longer resident in Germany, you
> 
> are eligible to vote in Bundestag and European parliament elections only. You are not as a
> ...

 

----------

## furanku

 *musv wrote:*   

> Warum werden dann so massiv Maßnahmen gegen Raubkopierer eingeleitet? Wenn's denen nicht schlecht geht, sollte man doch meinen, dass die paar Tauschenbörsen nur Schäden im Bagatellbereich hervorrufen würden. Wie die großen Musikkonzerne aber gebetsmühlenartig betonen, entstehen durch die Tauschbörsen Milliarden, wenn nicht sogar Billionenverluste weltweit.... 

 

Die MI will eben beides: Die Einnahmen durch das Merchandising und die Umstätze durch die CD Verkäufe/legale Downloads. Würdest Du Dir freiwillig Einnahmen durch ein Geschäftsmodell illegal wegnehmen lassen, auch wenn Du auf ein anderes umstellst?

 *musv wrote:*   

> Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen? Gentechnik wird von einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung abgelehnt. Bei der Nutzung der Tauschbörsen scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein. Ohne Teilnehmer würden die Dinger ja nicht funktionieren. 
> 
> 

  Du hast doch "weil sie es können" als Rechtfertigung für die Tauschbörsen angegeben. Um zu zeigen, daß das wohl nicht ausreicht habe ich auf die Gentechnik verweisen. Und das illegale Tauschen wird ebenfalls von einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung abgelehnt, wenn die Musiker dabei nicht bezahlt werden. Die Tauschbörsen nutzen nur ca. 10-15% der Bevölkerung laut einer Untersuchung in Großbritannien. So in Anteil kann aber einen relevanten finanziellen Schaden, gerade auf stark umkämpften Märkten anrichten. Da verschätzt Du Dich beim Anteil der Filesharer und dem Rechtsempfunden in der Bevölkerung ganz gewaltig. Die Bevölkerung will vielleicht nicht, daß Filesharer "überkriminalisiert" werden, daß das unethisch ist sehen die meisten aber so. 

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Den Vorteil hat ebenso jeder legale Download-Laden. 
> 
> Der kostet aber Geld. Und das hat nicht jeder. 

 Wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, berechtigt das einen noch lange nicht automatisch es sich einfach zu nehmen. Du hast kein Grundrecht auf die neuste "Bravo-Fetenhits". Außerdem bezweifle ich mal, daß die Tauschbörsennutzer in Deutschland alle aus ARmut illegal herunterladen. Für's Jamba-Monatsabo, McDonalds und angesagte Klamotten reichts dann doch bei einigen noch ... Von den Tauschbörsen-Vertetidigern kommt doch immer das Argument der gestiegenen Umsätze!

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *furanku wrote:*   Der Einbrich des schwedischen Internetverkehrs bei gleichzeitigem Anstieg der legalen Downloads zeigen schon, daß das nichts "unumstößliches" ist. 
> 
> Tja, aus diesem Grund schickt auch die schwedische Piratenpartei einen Abgeordneten ins Europaparlament. Ebenso aus diesem Grund wurde die Piratenpartei dort drittgrößte Kraft bei der Stimmenauszählung. 

  Peter Sunde von "The Pirate Bay" empfiehlt auf jeden Fall nicht die Piratenpartei zu wählen, sondern die Grünen. Der Prozess hat dort für viel Aufmerksamkeit und eine Mitgliedswelle bei den Piraten gesorgt, das ist richtig. Intern scheint es da aber offensichtlich schon schweren intere Streiterein zu geben, und wir werden sehen, wieviel davon langfristig davon übrigbleibt, insbesondere wenn man zum ersten mal sieht, was der Abgeordnete der Piratenpartei nun in der realität wirklich in Brüssel tut.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *furanku wrote:*   Nein so einfach bekommst Du unethisches Verhalten nicht gerechtfertigt. 
> 
> Warum nicht? Unsere Gesellschaft basiert darauf. Das wurde gerade erst wieder durch die Finanzkrise deutlich. Gewinne privatisieren - Verluste sozialisieren. Die Vorstände der Dresdner Bank haben 1 Jahr vor der Pleite ihre Gehälter verdoppelt, der Typ von der HRE fordert noch immer Boni in Millionenhöhe. Solche Vorbilder erzeugen bei vielen Menschen eine gewisse Abstumpfung, was unethisches Verhalten angeht. Noch dazu sind Tauschbörsen anonym. Die Nutzer sehen die direkte "Schädigung" nicht. 

  Und so willst Du das illegale Herunterladen in den Tauschbörsen verteidigen?! Oder habe ich verpaßt, das wir gerade die Positionen getauscht haben?  :Wink: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, das hängt ganz davon ab, ob man materielle Güter mit immateriellen Gütern gleichsetzt. Ich denke, dass kann man nicht, da ein immaterielles Gut aufgrund seiner Reproduzierbarkeit unendlichfach vorhanden ist. Bei einem materiellen Gut ist das nicht der Fall. Solange wir in der Frage keinen Kompromiss finden, ist die Diskussion an der Stelle sinnlos.  

 Welche Rechte hat denn Deiner Meinung nach z.B. ein Musiker an seinem Werk? 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich verdiene durch Programmierung meine Brötchen. Dabei ist es mir egal, ob jemand meinen Quellcode weiterverwendet oder nicht. Bzw. ist es mir sogar recht, wenn ich dadurch eine Rückmeldung bekomme und meine Fehler verringern kann. 

 Und wie verdienst Du dann Dein Geld, bzw. wäre es Dir egal wenn Du oder andere mit programmieren kein Geld mehr verdienen könntest, weil Deine Programme entgegen der Lizenzen weitergegeben werden? Ich rede nicht davon, daß Du evtl. durch freie Programme vom Markt verdrängt wirst, sondern von illegalen Kopien.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Warum sind also GPL-Verletzungen Deiner Meinung nach unethisch... 
> 
> Hab ich wo behauptet?.

 Ich bin davon ausgegangen, schließlich reden wir hier im Forum einer Linux Distribution. Findest Du GPL-Verletzungen etwa nicht unethisch ...?!

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Und die Filesharer sind prinzipiell unschuldig und richten keinerlei Schaden an? Wo steht das geschrieben? 
> 
> Möchte ich auch mal wissen. Denn das hab ich ebenfalls nicht behauptet.

 Das hast Du impliziert, indem Du die Filesharer als Sündenbock der MI dargestellt hast, und ganz andere Mechanismen als Ursache angeführt hast. Hier nochmal Deine Aussage auf die ich geantwortet habe:

 *musv wrote:*   

> D.h. immer mehr Produzenten wollen ein Stück vom großen Kuchen (zur Verfügung stehendes Geld für Musik/Kino) haben. Der Kuchen wird aber immer kleiner. Ist klar, dass man auf Seiten der Musikindustrie die Tatsache nicht einfach so akzeptieren kann. Es muss also ein Schuldiger gefunden werden.

 

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Weil es große Festplatten gibt ist das illegale Herunterladen erlaubt?! Was ist denn das bitte für eine Logik? 
> 
> Deine.  Meine Feststellung war, dass kein normaler Privatanwender Festplatten in dieser Größe braucht. Für Fotos, Briefe, Programme und Betriebssystem würden wohl auch locker 40 GB ausreichen.

 Und daraus folgt für die Ethik des illegalen Herunterladen oder diese Diskussion überhaupt dann Deiner Meinung nach bitte was? Was wolltest Du denn dann damit sagen?

 *musv wrote:*   

> Meine Feststellung war, dass schon zu Zeiten Goethes abgeschrieben und kopiert wurde, und dass Goethe das selbst auch genutzt hat. Irgendwelche Parallelen zu Tauschbörsennutzern hab ich nicht gezogen.

 Und damit ist der Hinweis auf Goethe ja wohl in doppelter Hinsicht nicht für diese Diskussion hilfreich: Goethe war selber Kreativer und Plagiat ist eine andere Diskussion, und mit dem massenhaften, anonymen, globalen und vollkommen unkreativen Kopieren in den Tauschbörsen hat das ohnehin nichts zu tun.

----------

## furanku

 *mv wrote:*   

> Genau das klage ich ja an, dass das nicht passiert. Es ist zwar verständlich, dass dies Privatpersonen und Firmen nicht tun - oder halt nur in sehr begrenztem Umfang, bei den Aspekten, bei denen sie unmittelbar Nutzen ziehen können, was aber in großen Teilen der Kunst und Wissenschaft für niemanden der Fall ist - aber die gesellschaftliche (ich sage bewusst nicht: staatliche) Regelung müsste so sein, dass man von so etwas zumindest leben können müsste. Der Wert von Kunst und Wissenschaft bemisst sich halt tatsächlich nicht am unmittelbaren Nutzen, wird aber seltsamerweise nur nach diesem honoriert.
> 
> 

 Ich denke schon, daß wir hier zwischen Kunst und Wissenschaft differenzieren müssen. In den Wissenschaften haben wir schon halbwegs funktionierende Fördermodelle. Auch die wissenschaftliche Open Access Bewegung (die ich selber unterstütze) will ihre Ziele nicht auf Romane oder andere Literatur ausdehnen. Auch ist der gesellschaftliche Einfluß von z.B. gentschnischer Forschung und Unterhaltungsmusik wohl so unterschiedlicher Qualität und Quntität, daß man den Themen nicht gerecht wird, wenn man sie in einen Topf wirft.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wieviel bekommt z.B. ein Gentoo-Entwickler jährlich? Seine Arbeit ist nur wertloser Dreck?

 Es ist ebenso ein Unterschied ob jemand seine Arbeit selber unter einer freien Lizenz veröffentlicht, oder jemand sie sich illegal kopiert. Ich bin den Gentoo Entwicklerm, so wie allen Open Source Entwicklern, sehr dankbar. Und ich achte ihre Rechte an ihrer Arbeit. Das hat doch wirklich gar nichts mit "wertlosem Dreck" zu tun. Im Gegenteil, das mißachten der Rechte des Schöpfers an seiner Arbeit würdigt diesen doch herab!

----------

## mv

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Der Wert von Kunst und Wissenschaft bemisst sich halt tatsächlich nicht am unmittelbaren Nutzen, wird aber seltsamerweise nur nach diesem honoriert. 
> 
> Ich denke schon, daß wir hier zwischen Kunst und Wissenschaft differenzieren müssen. In den Wissenschaften haben wir schon halbwegs funktionierende Fördermodelle.

 

Das sehe ich anders: Die Situation in Kunst und Wissenschaft ist sehr parallel. In beiden Gebieten gibt es zwar (zeitbegrenzte) Stipendien, aber selbst die Begabtesten können nur in großen Ausnahmefällen auf Dauer mit Kunst/Wissenschaft überleben; i.W. nur dann, wenn sie das "reine" Gebiet der Kunst/Wissenschaft verlassen und (im Falle der Wissenschaft) an einer geldbringenden Anwendung (z.B. spezieller Gentechnik, keinesfalls aber Grundlagenforschung) arbeiten bzw. (im Falle von Musik) sich auf Dinge wie Jingles, Handy-Töne, Werbung u.ä. rein Kommerzielles beschränken. In beiden Fällen gab es früher Nischen (in Deutschland beispielsweise Subventionen für Schauspielhäuser, Geld vom DFG für Grundlagenforschung), aber beides wurde weltweit systematisch gekürzt, und gerade Deutschland tut sich in dieser dauerhaften Kulturzerstörung besonders hervor.

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist ebenso ein Unterschied ob jemand seine Arbeit selber unter einer freien Lizenz veröffentlicht, oder jemand sie sich illegal kopiert.

 

Im Effekt nicht: Weder hat irgendjemand dabei etwas verloren, noch wurde irgendjemand für seine Arbeit bezahlt. Letzteres müsste sich ändern; dies geht natürlich im derzeit bestehenden System nicht sinnvoll. Das, was Du bei den Tauschbörsen beklagst, ist nur ein Symptom eines falschen Gesellschaftskonzepts, zumindest eines Konzepts, das der heutigen Realität nicht mehr angemessen ist.

Überlege doch einmal: Es ist doch absolut widersinnig, dass ein Musiker haben will, dass man seine Musik nicht hört. Ebenso wie es widersinnig ist, wenn ein Forscher seine Ergebnisse nicht allen zugänglich machen will, oder ein Programmierer, dass seine Programme nicht genutzt werden. Und in allen Fällen ist es technisch ja auch keinerlei Problem, diese Dinge (Musik/Ergebnisse/Programme) beliebig zu verbreiten. Es ist nur ein gesellschaftliches Fehlkonzept, dass diese Verbreitung mit dem Lebensunterhalt des Künstlers/Forschers/Programmierers gekoppelt sein sollte.

----------

## furanku

 *mv wrote:*   

> Das sehe ich anders: Die Situation in Kunst und Wissenschaft ist sehr parallel. In beiden Gebieten gibt es zwar (zeitbegrenzte) Stipendien, aber selbst die Begabtesten können nur in großen Ausnahmefällen auf Dauer mit Kunst/Wissenschaft überleben;

 Bei beiden ist eine Begabung hilfreich, richtig. Das ist aber bei vielen Berufen so. Ein Klempner mit zwei linken Händen wird ebenso in seinem Berif nicht sonderlich erfolgreich werden.

 *mv wrote:*   

>  i.W. nur dann, wenn sie das "reine" Gebiet der Kunst/Wissenschaft verlassen und (im Falle der Wissenschaft) an einer geldbringenden Anwendung (z.B. spezieller Gentechnik, keinesfalls aber Grundlagenforschung) arbeiten bzw. (im Falle von Musik) sich auf Dinge wie Jingles, Handy-Töne, Werbung u.ä. rein Kommerzielles beschränken.

 Das ist bei der Wissenschaft zu vereinfachend. Auch an Unis wird nicht nur geforscht sondern auch viel Zeit für Lehrtätigkeit aufgewandt, und so machnes größere Unternehmen leistet sich noch Grundlagenforschung (IBM, AT&T, Bell Labs, ... z.B. in der Pyhsik). Ebenso würde ich auch die Forschung an den Fraunhofer-Instituten durchaus als Wissenschaft bezeichnen, trotzdem diese die Anwendungen im Auge haben. Da ziehst Du IMHO eine Grenze die es so in der Realität nicht gibt, zwischen "reiner" (guter?) Wissenschaft und "unreiner" Wissenschaft. Der Grundlagenwissenschaft müßte man aber die Forschung an den Anwendungen genüberstellen und ich sehe nichts Schlechtes dabei auf diesem Gebiet zu arbeiten. Und auch bei der Grundlagenforschung gibt es nicht nur staatlich geförderte, dort einen Vorsprung zu haben wird sich für ein Unternehem nur eben erst später in Geld auszahlen. Ein Beispiel wie schnell das gehen kann: Deine Festplatte hat sicher einen Schreib-Lesekopf der auf dem Giant-Magneto-Resitance Effekt beruht. Der wurde 1988 entdeckt und es gab einen Nobelpreis dafür, bereits 1997 bachte IBM die erste darauf beruhende Platte auf den Markt. Penzias und Wilson, die die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung entdeckten, arbeiteten z.B. selber bei denn Bell Labaratories. Mit den amerikanischen privaten Elite-Universitöten wird das Bild nochmal komplizierter.

Bei der Kultur sehe diese Unterscheidung schon eher. Hier kann man zwischen Kultur unterscheiden, die nur mit Subventionen überlebt, wie Opern, Theater, ... und der Populärkultur, die sich selber finanzieren könnte, wie eben die Popmusik oder die Hollywood-Kinoproduktionen. Aber das würde ja die Legalisierung der nicht-kommerziellen Kopie eben beschädigen. Aber warum sollte man das bei der Populärkultur tun? Diese ist doch schon, in Deinem Bild die "unreine", kommerzialisierte Form: Menschen bezahlen für Unterhaltung.

 *mv wrote:*   

> In beiden Fällen gab es früher Nischen (in Deutschland beispielsweise Subventionen für Schauspielhäuser, Geld vom DFG für Grundlagenforschung), aber beides wurde weltweit systematisch gekürzt, und gerade Deutschland tut sich in dieser dauerhaften Kulturzerstörung besonders hervor.

 Die DFG Gelder gibt es immer noch, nur werden diese im Zuge der Eliteunis und Kompetenzcluster anders verteilt. Ein Ausflug in die Deteils der Forschungsförderung in Deutschland würde aber wohl den Rahmen dieser Diskussion sprengen, und da gibt es viel mit dem ich auch nicht einverstanden bin. Den direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Thema sehe ich aber immer noch nicht. Bei der Kulturförderung bin ich mir ebenfalls nicht sicher, ob die Umverteilungen oder Kürzungen dort auch alle immer schlecht waren: Ob nun Berlin wirklich drei teure Opernhäuser braucht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Ebenso weiß ich von Freunden aus der Veranstaltungsszene, daß dort wirklich nicht sonderlich kosteneffizient gearbeitet wird. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, oder willst Du auch die Popularmusik in so eine staatliche Förderungsabhängigkeit bringen? So war es z.B. in der DDR, und das will wohl wirklich niemand als Vorbild, oder? 

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es ist ebenso ein Unterschied ob jemand seine Arbeit selber unter einer freien Lizenz veröffentlicht, oder jemand sie sich illegal kopiert. 
> 
> Im Effekt nicht: Weder hat irgendjemand dabei etwas verloren, noch wurde irgendjemand für seine Arbeit bezahlt. .

 

Ach, komm schon ... im einen Fall wurden Rechte verletzt im anderen nicht.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Letzteres müsste sich ändern; dies geht natürlich im derzeit bestehenden System nicht sinnvoll. Das, was Du bei den Tauschbörsen beklagst, ist nur ein Symptom eines falschen Gesellschaftskonzepts, zumindest eines Konzepts, das der heutigen Realität nicht mehr angemessen ist.

 Dann willst Du aber weitaus mehr als die Legalisierung der nicht-kommerziellen Kopie, sondern eine komplett neue Gesellschaft. Ich fürchte, das übersteigt aber den Rahmen dieser Diskussion bei weitem. Und wenn Du zrückblätterst wirst Du als eine meiner Kritiken an der Piratenpartei finden, daß diese ja noch nicht mal ein konkretes Konzept zur Finanzierung von Musik nach der geforderten Legalisierung der nicht-kommerziellen Privatkopie hat. Von den fehlenden Standpunkten zur Wirtschafts-, Arbeits-, Sozial- oder Umweltpolitik mal gar nicht erst zu reden. Ist es dann nicht ein bisschen zu weit gegriffen, gleich noch eine ganz neue Gesellschaft zu fordern?

----------

## Max Steel

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Ich verdiene durch Programmierung meine Brötchen. Dabei ist es mir egal, ob jemand meinen Quellcode weiterverwendet oder nicht. Bzw. ist es mir sogar recht, wenn ich dadurch eine Rückmeldung bekomme und meine Fehler verringern kann. 
> 
> Und wie verdienst Du dann Dein Geld, bzw. wäre es Dir egal wenn Du oder andere mit programmieren kein Geld mehr verdienen könntest, weil Deine Programme entgegen der Lizenzen weitergegeben werden? Ich rede nicht davon, daß Du evtl. durch freie Programme vom Markt verdrängt wirst,
> 
> sondern von illegalen Kopien.

 

Naja Dos/Windows ist auch erst durch illegale Kopien auf die meisten Rechner gekommen, also Dos 3-6/Windows 1-3

Da kam ein Typ zu seinem Freund hat ein paar Disketten mitgebracht und sich mal kurz die Disketten kopiert.

Danach zu Hause hat er sich das draufgemacht, seine anderen Freunde haben das gesehen, gestaunt und die nächste Dos-/Windows-Version gekauft als diese rauskam.

Das waren die frühen Anfänge von M$ und heute sind sie im kommerziellen PC-BetriebssystemBereich Weltmarktführer.

Es ändert zwar nichts an der Tatsache das die illegale Kopie grundsätzlich falsch ist.

Der Typ hätte sich ja auch, als er es gesehen hatte, die Disketten legal kaufen können. Aber er dachte auch erst, "naja so toll ist das ja auch nicht, ich kopier mir erstmal die Disketten und wenns doch besser ist als erwartet dann mal sehen."

So ging es vielen.

Und dieses "dann mal sehen" vergessen die meisten ganz schnell wieder. Denn genau wie heute hatte man früher schon über steigende "Muss-"Ausgaben für Nahrung, Kleidung, Obdach geklagt.

----------

## musv

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Und so willst Du das illegale Herunterladen in den Tauschbörsen verteidigen?! 

 

Ich kürz das mal hier ab, weil wir uns sowieso nur im Kreis drehen. Ich erkenne Deine Position als Musiker durchaus an. Wahrscheinlich wird das Scheitern aber neben den Raubkopierern auch noch andere Gründe haben, über die ich jetzt nicht spekulieren möchte. 

Was du nicht akzeptierst, ist einfach die Realität, dass durch die gegebenen technischen Möglichkeiten ein (illegales) Tauschen einfach nicht mehr unterbunden und aufgehalten werden kann und dass zudem eine nicht geringe Zielgruppe vorhanden ist, die es nutzt. Das Schwingen der Moralkeule ist der letzte Ausweg der Kreativindustrie, die genauso wenig moralisch handelt, das aber von ihren Kunden fordert. Da hilft es auch nicht, gewinnbringenderen Zeiten hinterherzutrauern. Wie ich schon im ersten Beitrag dazu geschrieben hab, erleben wir hier gerade eine Evolution in diesem Bereich, bei der es selbstverständlich auch Verlierer gibt. 

Thema Rechte eines Künstlers:

Natürlich hat der Künstler das Recht, seine Werke zurückzuhalten oder zu veröffentlichen. Und natürlich kann er auch Geld dafür verlangen. Nur muss er halt nach der Veröffentlichung (bei immateriellen Gütern) zwangsläufig damit rechnen, dass der oben beschriebene Fall eintritt - nicht weil es richtig oder falsch wäre, sondern weil es einfach technisch möglich ist und der Bedarf anscheindend vorhanden ist. In der Forschung gibt's das genauso. Oder denkst du wirklich, die Leute in der Forschungsabteilung von Nokia hätten noch nie ein iPhone aufgeschraubt?

Übrigens verdiene ich mein Geld damit, dass ich individuelle Lösungen erstelle - zur Zeit noch als Nebenjob. Raubkopien sind da irrelevant.

----------

## Max Steel

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Und so willst Du das illegale Herunterladen in den Tauschbörsen verteidigen?!  
> 
> Ich kürz das mal hier ab, weil wir uns sowieso nur im Kreis drehen. Ich erkenne Deine Position als Musiker durchaus an. Wahrscheinlich wird das Scheitern aber neben den Raubkopierern auch noch andere Gründe haben, über die ich jetzt nicht spekulieren möchte. 
> 
> Was du nicht akzeptierst, ist einfach die Realität, dass durch die gegebenen technischen Möglichkeiten ein (illegales) Tauschen einfach nicht mehr unterbunden und aufgehalten werden kann und dass zudem eine nicht geringe Zielgruppe vorhanden ist, die es nutzt. Das Schwingen der Moralkeule ist der letzte Ausweg der Kreativindustrie, die genauso wenig moralisch handelt, das aber von ihren Kunden fordert. Da hilft es auch nicht, gewinnbringenderen Zeiten hinterherzutrauern. Wie ich schon im ersten Beitrag dazu geschrieben hab, erleben wir hier gerade eine Evolution in diesem Bereich, bei der es selbstverständlich auch Verlierer gibt. 
> ...

 

Womit wir wieder beim "eigentlichen" Problem wären.

Sobald du irgend etwas, was du "erschaffen" hast, und sei es nur ein Musiktitel den du dir mit einem Mikro und einer Gitarre in deinem Zimmer an deinem heimischen PC bei schlechter Soundqualität und co. aufgenommen hast.

Dieses dann an eine einzige Person der du mehr vertraust als allen anderen weitergibst, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Kannst du nicht mehr sicher sein ob das nicht schon morgen von jemand anderem Herr/Frau X bei irgendeinem MI-Konzern vorliegt und dieser nicht plötzlich groß rauskommt, obwohl es garnicht von ihm stammt. (mal ein wenig überspitzt gesagt)

Edith:

PS:

(der blöde Satz war viel zu lang...)

Spelling

----------

## furanku

 *musv wrote:*   

> Was du nicht akzeptierst, ist einfach die Realität, dass durch die gegebenen technischen Möglichkeiten ein (illegales) Tauschen einfach nicht mehr unterbunden und aufgehalten werden kann und dass zudem eine nicht geringe Zielgruppe vorhanden ist, die es nutzt. Das Schwingen der Moralkeule ist der letzte Ausweg der Kreativindustrie, die genauso wenig moralisch handelt, das aber von ihren Kunden fordert.

 Wenn man sich über die Verletzung von Rechten beklagt, ist das ein "Schwingen der Moralkeule"?! Und ansonsten: "Isnumaso, basta!"?!

Schade ... dann glaube auch ich, daß wir hier nicht weiterkommen. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Diskussion.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  Da hilft es auch nicht, gewinnbringenderen Zeiten hinterherzutrauern. Wie ich schon im ersten Beitrag dazu geschrieben hab, erleben wir hier gerade eine Evolution in diesem Bereich, bei der es selbstverständlich auch Verlierer gibt.

 Und das werden IMHO die kulturelle Vielfalt und einige Freiheiten im Internet sein. Kultur und Freiheit haben nicht zu allen Zeiten geblüht und es wäre nicht das erste mal, daß eine Bewegung entsetzt feststellt was sie angerichtet hat, wenn sie vor den Scherben dessen steht was sie kaputtgemacht hat. Mir geht es doch nicht um das reich und berühmt werden, mir geht es um die Musik und den Respekt vor den Rechten und der Arbeit anderer!

 *musv wrote:*   

> Natürlich hat der Künstler das Recht, seine Werke zurückzuhalten oder zu veröffentlichen. Und natürlich kann er auch Geld dafür verlangen. Nur muss er halt nach der Veröffentlichung (bei immateriellen Gütern) zwangsläufig damit rechnen, dass der oben beschriebene Fall eintritt - nicht weil es richtig oder falsch wäre, sondern weil es einfach technisch möglich ist und der Bedarf anscheindend vorhanden ist.

 Das macht es doch eben noch lange nicht ethisch vertretbar oder gar legal.Last edited by furanku on Thu Jun 18, 2009 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Blabla

 

Das ist typisch für die Musikindustrie - eigene Fehler auf andere abwälzen. Geld macht man, indem man rumreist und sich bekannt macht und nicht umgekehrt. Das war ganz klar Euer Fehler und der Eurer Plattenfirma. Natürlich kann man sich hinstellen mit "Kauft unsere Platten, dann sind wir so gnädig und machen auch eine Japan-Tour und geben Konzerte für Euch, ansonsten seid Ihr doof und müsst sehen wo Ihr bleibt." aber wer nicht arbeiten will, hat auch keine Fans verdient. Willkommen in der Realität. Zum Glück ist es kein Geldgenerieren mehr wie früher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGEsNq8NRgE

----------

## furanku

Hallo Knieper.

Zunächst mal finde ich es eine ziemliche Provokation von Dir einen einen Absatz zu zitieren, den ich aus Gründen des Schutzes meiner Anonymität hier nur kurz stehen haben wollte und darauf auch explizit hingewiesen habe, denn in Deinem Posting kann ich ihn natürlich nicht löschen. Vielleicht war es mein Fehler auf die Fairness im diesem Forum zu vertrauen, zumindest würde ich Dich bitten dieses Zitat zu löschen. Das musst Du natürlich nicht tun, aber auch der aggressive Tonfall Deines restlichen Postings bis hin zu persönlichen Angriffen überschreiten die Schwelle bei der ich an einer weiteren Diskussion nicht mehr interessiert bin.

[Edit: Typo]Last edited by furanku on Thu Jun 18, 2009 3:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  der aggressive Tonfall ... bis hin zu persönlichen Angriffen

 

Sehe ich genauso, es beginnt grenzwertig zu werden...

Kriegt euch bitte _alle_ wieder ein. Offensichtlich ist die Diskussion eh an einem toten Punkt angekommen (Abgesehen davon das es nur noch am Rande um die PP geht...) - sollte sich hier nichts ändern locke ich diesen Thread, erstmal aber noch nicht.

----------

## musv

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Hallo Kneipier. Zunächst mal finde ich es eine ziemliche Provokation von Dir 

 

Knieper

l33t

Anmeldedatum: 10.11.2005

Beiträge: 666  :Twisted Evil: 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Musik [ist] aber auch als Hobby ganz nett ist

 

Siehst du, du hast Deine Prioritäten gesetzt. Und Musik wirst du auch weiterhin machen. Wo ist also das Problem? 

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Wenn man sich über die Verletzung von Rechten beklagt, ist das ein "Schwingen der Moralkeule"?!

 

Ja, ist es. Es gab sicher auch Leute, die das Verschwinden von dampfbetriebenen Autos von den Straßen beklagt haben. 2007 wurde in New York das letzte Gleichstromnetz abgeschaltet. Und sicher gab es in beiden Fällen Leute, die das bedauert haben. Aufhalten konnte diese Entwicklung trotzdem niemand.

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Und das werden IMHO die kulturelle Vielfalt und einige Freiheiten im Internet sein.

 

Bei der Einschränkung der kulturellen Vielfalt hab ich so meine Zweifel. Sonst hätte z.B. sowas wie Lordi 2006 nicht den Grand Prix der Eurovision gewinnen können. An der Einschränkung der Freiheiten im Internet arbeiten unsere Politiker ja schon fleißig. Und dabei ist die Urheberrechtsverletzungen durch Tauschbörsen nur ein Aspekt. Als Reaktion darauf gibt's ja die Piratenpartei.

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Wenn man sich über die Verletzung von Rechten beklagt, ist das ein "Schwingen der Moralkeule"?! Ja, ist es. ... 2007 wurde in New York das letzte Gleichstromnetz abgeschaltet.

 

Und inzwischen gibt es wieder Pläne für ein neues Hochgleichspannungs-Netz in Afrika, das nur so am Rande.

Was du anführst ist aber auch 'Äpfel-Birnen' - das eine sind Produkte die einfach nicht mehr nachgefragt/konsumiert wurden und deswegen ausgestorben sind. Das andere sind Produkte die weiterhin nachgefragt werden, nur niemand mehr bereit ist die geforderten Preise zu bezahlen.

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *furanku wrote:*   Und das werden IMHO die kulturelle Vielfalt und einige Freiheiten im Internet sein. Bei der Einschränkung der kulturellen Vielfalt hab ich so meine Zweifel. Sonst hätte z.B. sowas wie Lordi 2006 nicht den Grand Prix der Eurovision gewinnen können.

 

Das Volk bekommt vorgesetzt was es verlangt. Würde sich niemand mehr dafür interessieren würde der 'Mist' von alleine verschwinden. Solange es aber weiterhin gekauft wird ...

Ich würde wenn ich etwas skrupelloser wäre auch gebrauchtes Klopapier verkaufen wenn ich weiß das es 'genug Blöde' gibt die es kaufen.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Was du anführst ist aber auch 'Äpfel-Birnen' - das eine sind Produkte die einfach nicht mehr nachgefragt/konsumiert wurden und deswegen ausgestorben sind. Das andere sind Produkte die weiterhin nachgefragt werden, nur niemand mehr bereit ist die geforderten Preise zu bezahlen.

 

In einer Marktwirtschaft ist das mehr oder weniger das gleiche.

Und im übrigen macht es keinen Spaß, in diesem Thread zu diskutieren, weil einige Diskussionsteilnehmer hier wirklich sehr persönlich werden.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Und im übrigen macht es keinen Spaß, in diesem Thread zu diskutieren, weil einige Diskussionsteilnehmer hier wirklich sehr persönlich werden.

 

Taurig aber wahr.

----------

## mv

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Da ziehst Du IMHO eine Grenze die es so in der Realität nicht gibt, zwischen "reiner" (guter?) Wissenschaft und "unreiner" Wissenschaft.

 

Das ist eine Grenze, die es ganz massiv gibt, und die ich tagtäglich spüre, gerade in meinem "Heimatgebiet" der Mathematik. "Reine Mathematik": Erforschung von Grundlagen und Methodik auf der weitere Mathematik aufbauen kann -> keine Chance, jemals eine Stelle zu bekommen. "Angewandte Mathematik": Hauptsächlich Beschäftigung mit Dingen, die mit Mathematik nichts zu tun haben, aber auf die man hofft, mit Mathematik eine Antwort zu finden. Je näher man an einer geldbringenden Anwendung ist, desto größer ist die Chance, eine Stelle zu bekommen. Die eigentliche Qualität der mathematischen Arbeit ist also nicht das Hauptkriterium (eigentlich fast gar keines). Das war früher nicht so, hat sich jetzt aber in den letzten 10-20 Jahren immer mehr verstärkt.

 *Quote:*   

> Und auch bei der Grundlagenforschung gibt es nicht nur staatlich geförderte, dort einen Vorsprung zu haben wird sich für ein Unternehem nur eben erst später in Geld auszahlen.

  Bei wirklicher Grundlagenforschung i.d.R. erst Jahrzehnte später, weshalb Unternehmen es sich nicht leisten können, so weit zu planen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Beispiel wie schnell das gehen kann: Deine Festplatte hat sicher einen Schreib-Lesekopf der auf dem Giant-Magneto-Resitance Effekt beruht.

  Solche Materialforschung ist immer noch von Grundlagenforschung, wie ich sie oben meinte, meilenweit entfernt.

 *Quote:*   

> Penzias und Wilson, die die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung entdeckten, arbeiteten z.B. selber bei denn Bell Labaratories. Mit den amerikanischen privaten Elite-Universitöten wird das Bild nochmal komplizierter.

 

Ja, gerade In Amerika war das Mäzenentum gegenüber der Forschung lange Zeit sehr großzügig - dies ist der Grund, weshalb sich überhaupt das kaputte Gesalltschaftsmodell so lange halten konnte. Dies hat sich aber deutlich geändert, und in Deutschland erst recht.

 *Quote:*   

> oder willst Du auch die Popularmusik in so eine staatliche Förderungsabhängigkeit bringen?

 

Nein, ich will einen gesellschaftlichen Aufbau, der die Bezahlung für Kunst- und Wissenschaftsarbeit marktunabhängig regelt: Der Markt ist kein Ding, dem man diese wichtigen Dinge anvertrauen sollte, denn das Interesse des Marktes ist es, Geld zu machen, und nicht Qualittät zu fördern - gerade im Kunst- und Kulturbereich geht das ja bekanntlich stark auseinander.

 *Quote:*   

> So war es z.B. in der DDR, und das will wohl wirklich niemand als Vorbild, oder?

 

Das ist ein polemisches Nicht-Argument. Bei der DDR lagen ganz andere Dinge im Argen. Mit einem ähnlichen Nicht-Argument könnte man vieles des kapitalistischen Konzepts im Dritten Reich finden, und das will hoffentlich erst recht niemand als Vorbild.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann willst Du aber weitaus mehr als die Legalisierung der nicht-kommerziellen Kopie, sondern eine komplett neue Gesellschaft.

 

Korrekt. (s/Gesellschaft/Gesellschaftsform/).

Durch die Legalisierung könnte aber ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung einer besser konzipierten Gesellschaftsform erzwungen werden.Last edited by mv on Thu Jun 18, 2009 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Sry. wenn ich hier auch noch meinen Senf auf die viel zu lange Wurscht draufkipp...

Es kann sein dass ich einfach nur die falschen Sachen höre (auf den Stundenlangen Autofahrten von hier nach München, so wg. Verkehrsfunk).

Aber DAS als "Kunst", "Kulturgut", oder überhaupt "Musik" zu bezeichnen widerstrebt mir.

Tonika, Dominant, Subdominant, und wenn man viel Glück hat hört man mal nen Dominant-Sept-Akkord. Immer die selben Melodien 3 Töne rauf und 3 Töne runter. Da war ja Schönberg mit seiner 12-Ton-Musik weiter. Das ist alles andere als Vielfalt. Und nur mit "Massengeschmack" argumentieren ist auch doof.

Nur mal so zum Vergleich:

Eine halbwegs begabte Band schafft 1-2 Platten pro Jahr, mit ca. 8-12 Songs. Macht pro Jahr PI*Daumen 8-24 Songs (OK, bissl Ausschuss kommt noch dazu).

Für Schubert, das arme verkannte Genie, das zu Lebzeiten KEINEN MÜDEN CENT mit seiner Musik verdient hat, war das das Pensum einer Woche.

Und nebenbei hat der noch zig Sinfonien, Kammermusik usw. geschrieben. Oder Bruch, dessen einziges wirklich zu Lebzeiten (und auch heute noch) akzeptiertes Werk sein 1. Violinkonzert ist (was m.M.n absolut ungerechtfertigt ist), hat eine Anzahlung vom Verleger dafür bekommen, das restliche Geld haben die nie rausgerückt!

Heute können alle davon Schmarotzen, weils eben "frei" ist - nur spielen muss man es noch  :Wink: 

Da wird Beethoven, Pachelbel (letzteres wohl eines der prominenteren Beispiele) usw. einfach digital abgespielt (k.A. ob die da nur eine Midi bearbeitet haben, oder tatsächlich das ins E-Piano gehämmert haben) und es wird ein riesenhit, ohne etwas dafür getan haben zu müssen. Schlimm ist nur, dass niemand weiß dass da gerade Pachelbel gelaufen ist.

Die populäre Musik passt einfach zur Verrohung der Gesellschaft, und drum wunderts mich nicht, wenn der "Durchschnitt" nicht einsehen will, dass das eigene Verhalten jemandem schaden könnte, ebensowenig wie das hirnlose Androhen drakonischer Strafen.

Und zu guter letzt, DVDs. Ich kauf mir immer die Dinger für <=7€. Trotzdem werd ich ewig gegängelt, dass ich ins Gefängnis komm, das nicht öffentlich abspielen darf, usw. Vor allem Ersteres nervt gewaltig, da ich ja gezahlt hab und die "Raubkopierer" das nie mitkriegen, weil die eh nur den Hauptfilm ohne politischen Statements sehen...

Aber es wird jetzt schon zu lang, drum

-> noch nen schönen Abend

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Knieper

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Zunächst mal finde ich es eine ziemliche Provokation von Dir einen einen Absatz zu zitieren, den ich aus Gründen des Schutzes meiner Anonymität hier nur kurz stehen haben wollte

 

Wer sagt denn, dass ich ihn nicht nur kurz zitiert habe?

 *Quote:*   

> aber auch der aggressive Tonfall Deines restlichen Postings

 

Manchmal ist die Realität kein rosa Blümchenbeet. Es bleibt dabei, es war Euer Fehler. Ein Maurer verlangt auch kein Geld, wenn Menschen später das Haus angucken. Arbeitet, dann bekommt Ihr auch Geld dafür.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die populäre Musik passt einfach zur Verrohung der Gesellschaft

 

Stimmt - seltsam nur, daß die größten Verbrecher immer einen Hang zu Klassik haben. Wenn ich jetzt noch Hitler, Heydrich etc. anführe habe ich ungefähr das Niveau Deiner Aussage erreicht.

Musik ist etwas, was dem Menschen für einen kurzen Zeitraum etwas gibt. Erinnerungen an besondere Momente, ein kleines Glücksgefühl oder nur weniger Langeweile. Nicht mehr. Daraus etwas Besonderes oder "Kultur" abzuleiten ist hirnrissig. Hauptsache es gefällt. Musik wird nicht "besser", weil sie Klassik mit vielen Instrumenten ist oder sich oft verkauft. Musik ist vollständig subjektiv und wenn es niemand mag, dann gibt es auch keinen "kulturellen Bestandsschutz".

 *Quote:*   

> "Reine Mathematik": Erforschung von Grundlagen und Methodik auf der weitere Mathematik aufbauen kann -> keine Chance, jemals eine Stelle zu bekommen.

 

Ist doch in der Informatik nicht anders, deshalb haben wir ja diesen Softwarerotz da draußen und immer noch keine vernünftigen Umgebungen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Quote:*   

> Stimmt - seltsam nur, daß die größten Verbrecher immer einen Hang zu Klassik haben. Wenn ich jetzt noch Hitler, Heydrich etc. anführe habe ich ungefähr das Niveau Deiner Aussage erreicht.

 

Und hiermit beenden wir Diskussion besser.

Ich spare mir an dieser Stelle den detailierten Hinweis auf mangelnde Medienkompetenz, Diskussionsbereitschaft auf sachlichem Level, Vermeidung persönlicher Angriffe oder auch nur das Beibehalten des eigentlichen Diskussionsthemas diverser Beteiligter.

Locked.

----------

